# My Trading Quest



## Garry MTQ

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum and would like to *journal my journey* for a new trading quest I have been thinking about for a long time.

I have been trading on and off for over 20 years and I have *many scars* to prove it. Recently, I became a *funded trader* with Topstep Trader using my own scalping system on US 30 Year Bonds. In the past I have traded Futures and Forex manually and with my own coded systems.

I have completed many trading courses and seminars. Most of the time I could not replicate their results! They often promise the world but most do not deliver.

Like most of us, I have *been burned* by these trading companies.

*It is time to test these trading companies and see who can deliver.*

My journal will my progression:

I will explain why I chose the courses on the short list and why I chose the first one to test.
 Right through to setup, back-testing, live trading and hopefully to profitability
 I will explain what works and what doesn't
 I will not be sharing anything that is proprietary to the company
*My goal is to see if I can become profitable in 90 days.*

If I fail, then I will start again with another 90-day challenge ... until I find a profitable course.

I would love it if people have questions or can suggest things along the way.

If anyone would like to suggest a trading course to add to my list, I would appreciate it.

I am NOT associated with any Trading Company.

I am excited to share my journey and my results with you.

Come along with me on My Trading Quest!

Cheers 
Garry


----------



## Garry MTQ

Why is our industry different?

_Do you want to spend the next 10 – 20 years to learn how to trade profitably OR do you want to tap into someone who has achieved trading profitability and be profitable in 90 days? _

If you read the forums you will see that there are a lot of readers that believe that if courses are sold then the product cannot be any good or it should be given away for free. WHY?

*Why is this industry any different to any other?*

The best way to learn, is from a mentor or coach who has achieved what you want to achieve and the conscious competence and skill to impart that knowledge to the student.

It costs a lot of money to learn to become a doctor so do we really believe that we can become a profitable trader without putting the same cost and effort in?

I believe that I can become *profitable quicker* with the help of the right mentor, coach or course. 

*The Other Side of the Coin – the student*

I have been discussing the course, company and educator but there is another side to achieving success with trading. 

The *student must put the work in*, otherwise you are wasting your time and money. 


*It is time to test these trading companies and see who can deliver!*

*My Trading Quest is to find those courses, put them to the test and ensure I put in the work to fairly test the process.*

*The problem is finding those courses through the marketing haze.*

*If I have to kiss a lot of Frogs, I will.*

_Can I find a Trading Course that can help me be profitable in 90 days? _


----------



## Garry MTQ

*The Beginning of my Process*

*Begin With the End in Mind *

There are many trading companies out there that look like they can get you results. 

_*But can you believe them?*_

_*Can you replicate their results?*_

*Just remember:  No matter how good a course is … YOU must put the work in!*

*The first thing* you need to do before you choose a Trading Course is to *understand why* you want to become a trader, *what you want *from trading and *what you are willing to do* to achieve this goal.

*Some questions to ask yourself*


Why do I want to trade?
Can trading help me achieve my goal?
How much money do I want to make from trading and by when?
How much time can I put into trading? Both learning and trading.
What time of the day will I be able to put into trading?
How much money can I put into trading, that I can afford to lose?
_These questions are important as they will help you choose what market and method of trading is for you. _

*My Answers to these questions are:*


I want to replace my income with a reliable and not limited source of income that gives me the *freedom *to explore the world.
Yes, I have seen *personal proof of people achieving financial freedom* by using a trading vehicle.
The goal of My Trading Quest is to be profitable in 90 days. For this Quest, I will aim for $1,000 per week (*Average $200 per day*) within 90 days. This is to be achieved by trading only* 1 contract* per trade. 
As each trading system can be effective at different times of the day, I will initially track all the trades each day to determine when it is the *best time to trade*. I want to achieve my goal of $200 per day by only trading about 2 hours per day. 
For the Quest, I will *look at reducing my costs* as low as possible.
Some costs I cannot reduce such as the Course, Indicators, Data, Platform, and Internet fees
Initially, I will trade in Sim until I am profitable. *Profitable means that I am averaging $200 per day and have doubled my account*. 
I will then participate in a *Trading Combine to become a* *funded trader* with the system. If I pass the Combine then the company will *fund my trading account* and pay me 80% of all my profit. There are costs of completing a combine (test) to become a funded trader, usually around $100 – $200 per month until you pass the combine. *This should be a fair test of the system!*
*If I plan to double my trading account, at an average of $200 per day and if I started with a starting Balance of $4,000 … it would take 20 days (4 weeks) to double my account.*
_*Do You believe my goal is realistic?*_​

*Questions to ask before committing to a Trading Course:*

How do you choose a Trading Course when you cannot believe the reported results and testimonials? Guru’s who do not trade, change the results, pay people for testimonials and many other devious “marketing” secrets! 

*There are a number of excellent trading companies out there so how can we find them?*

The *most asked questions* *or should be asked* before someone commits to a Trading Course are:


Is the *trading method* *profitable*?
Are *other traders profitable* trading this method?
*Can I do this*?
Do I have *time *to do this?
*How long will it take me to be profitable?*
How much is this going to *cost *me?
How much *capital *will I need?
One of the most forgotten questions, that is critical to your success and psychology:

*What is the Risk to Reward*. How much am I risking in each trade compared to how much I can make (Reward).  I will discuss this more in later posts.

*These are all great questions that need to be considered when looking at trading courses.

Cheers 
Garry*


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Researching trading courses can be difficult and time-consuming.*

*It is critical that you do your due diligence before spending your hard-earned dollars on any course.*

*How do you know if what a trading company is telling you, is truthful?*

*You need to ask plenty of questions.*

* Can you trust:*

*Testimonials *– some pay people to praise them in testimonials
That they trade a live account – some look like they trade but *don’t*!
*Results *–  are they real? Some only record wins!
*Videos* – are they cherry-picking winning trades? 
Do they keep *changing the rules*?
If you are in a losing run, do they say “everyone loses … you will be profitable in the long run”
If they *do not have statistics* for their setups?
*Don’t follow their own rules*
*Won’t let you talk to their students or allow only hand-picked students*
*Won’t return emails promptly*
the list goes on …
I have noticed that a number of *courses are being taught by people with questionable pasts*. Just within 1 hour from where I live there are at least 5 trading course companies where the head trainer has either spent several years in jail, lost their financial license,  banned from being a Director or had numerous complaints against them for false/misleading advertising.

I am not trying to scare you but trying to impress upon you the *importance of doing proper due diligence. *Also, it is not about holding someone’s past against them … *it is just about being informed so you can make informed decisions.*

*My Approach:*


*Learn *as much about a company from the *internet *and *personal contact* with the company. It is amazing how much you can learn on the internet from complaints, reviews, past presentations, hidden results, documents, old and new videos and much more …
*Participate *in any activity they put on including webinars, live workshops, conferences, free courses, Live trading rooms, Facebook, etc
Ask *questions *of their students. Contact with these students can often be via the live events, Facebook or if all else fails then by asking for some names and contact details of students. 
Ask questions of the trainers and *ask for proof *
Do not accept what anyone says ... *trust but check*
The Quality of Answers is a direct reflection of the Quality of the Questions 

*What am I looking for:*


Trust and Transparency
Are they trading what they teach, successfully ?
Are their students achieving good results using the system?
I want to know that I can do it!
What is the Risk/Reward for the trading setups?
Some basic statistics eg: average win, average loss, winning percentage, average trade net profit, max consecutive losses, max drawdown, number of trades per day/week and how long have they been trading this system
What does their course cover and how is it delivered?
What is the initial cost and ongoing costs?

Remember, Do not accept what anyone says ... *trust but check*

Cheers 
Garry


----------



## Garry MTQ

*A Quick Update:* I will be attending an all-day webinar on Saturday to gather more information in my development of a shortlist. Hopefully, by early next week, I will share my shortlist of courses. 

Until then I would like to ask you:

*Would you be happy with my goal of averaging $200 per day ($1000 PW) using 1 contract, in 90 days if you were doing this quest? If not, then please tell me why.*

Your help is appreciated

Cheers
Garry


----------



## Garry MTQ

Worthy of Mention!

*Choosing my shortlist has been an interesting and time consuming exercise.*

From the shortlist, I will compare and decide which course I will trial for the first 90-day challenge.
*
I have decided that I will only choose Futures Trading Courses for my short-list for this Quest.

One of the courses in my top 5 was a Forex course which is worthy of mentioning. It ticked a lot of the boxes and you can read belong my comments about the course.*

*

*
​*Tribe of Traders – Forex *
*Website*:  https://www.tribeoftraders.com/

*What they say about their Company:*


A Forex company based in London

Trades and teaches *2 Semi-Automated Strategies*
*Claim to achieve 74% Success rate consistently trading less than 30 mins per day*
Focused on Community, Education, Psychology, Money Management and Minimum Effective trading time
Platform – MT4
If you use their Broker and are profitable then you may have an opportunity to become a Funded Trader
*30-day Money-back Guarantee*
*My Observations:*


Appear to be trustworthy and care about their community
Strategies are simple and appear to have great results
Students appear to get good results
Easy to do and doesn’t take a lot of time. Initially, I would suggest 1 -2 hours per day (at most)
Cost for their trading-business-in-a-box is approx 997 Pounds then 47 Pounds per month
30-day Money-back Guarantee – Not many trading companies are willing to offer a Guarantee!
No obvious negatives as long as you want to trade Forex
*My Experience with this Company:*


I have followed this company for a couple of years
Watched most of their interviews, videos, webinars and Facebook posts
Have a basic understanding of how the systems work
Have reviewed and tracked their system trades both live and back tested
*Resources*


Trading Nut interview with a student of Tribe of Traders Episode 154 https://tradingnut.com/goran-carlfors/
Two Trading Nut interviews with the creator of Tribe of Traders – Judy Van Niekirk
https://tradingnut.com/judy-van-niekerk/  and  https://tradingnut.com/judy-van-niekerk-money/
 Facebook https://www.facebook.com/tribeoftraders/ 
* The following resource is a free ebook which explains Forex vs Futures from an interesting perspective:*


*Forex vs Futures – The Global Deception Continues by Lachlan Elsworth   *https://www.idta.com.au/i-love-trading/
Note: it requires you to enter your email address but is worth reading.

*Feedback*

If you have any experience with *The Tribe of Traders* then please let me know about both your good and bad experiences.

*If you have a course to recommend for the Challenge then please send through the details and I will look at it to see how it compares to the shortlist.*

*Disclaimer *

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies. _​


----------



## Garry MTQ

*The first Trading Course Contender*

*The two trading course contenders are Futures Courses *

*From the shortlist, I will compare and decide which course I will trial for the first 90-day challenge. 

 The first trading course contender is…*
​*IDTA International Day Traders Academy – Futures *
*Website*:  https://www.idta.com.au

*What they say about their Company:*


A Futures trading company based in Australia and with students in over 21 countries

Trades and teaches in 3 Live Trading Rooms, Online Courses and Live in House.
*Performance is posted on the website *
Appears to have *Excellent results from students* who are only *trading 90 mins per day*
Focused on Community, Education, Psychology, Money Management, Minimum Effective trading time and the Business of Trading
Platform – NT7
They have a number of *free *introductory webinars – *Basic intro to IDTA and what they do*, a *more detailed Workshop*  on how they trade and a *trial period in their Live Trading Room *(currently during the European Open).
The *cost depends upon the course and package*. Ranges from about $5000 – $20,000 AUD depending on the course. The most expensive is the Trading Business School – 12 month program.
On-going monthly costs commence at the end of the package you purchase. Other on-going costs include software and LTR costs.
All the *courses include a Coaching* component
*They are growing quickly and are innovative with ways to help students*

*My Observations:*


Appear to be *professional, genuine, trustworthy and care about their community*
Strategies are simple and appear to have great results with limited daily trading time
After discussions with their students, a lot appears to get great results
The *live trading room (LTR) moderators are excellent*, especially Lachy, who trades while he explains very clearly what, where and why he believes what is happening in the markets. His market calls are clear and in advance. I have been in many rooms and he is one of the best, if not the best
You won’t be doing this alone … just the information in the Live Trading Rooms is a big asset
I was impressed that *some of the students out perform the moderator*. The moderator is more concerned with the students understanding what is happening in the market then his own results.
They have a *Learning Pathway* to take you from beginner to having your own trading business
They lead by example – a number are living the* laptop travel life*, even Lachy who developed the system is travelling, trading and facilitating in the LTR. Showing it can be done!
They are *not pushy* if you sign up for any of their free introductions
The *Risk to Reward* can be quite high sometimes. They stress, to only trade within your risk limits
*The cost of the courses is higher than the average course* but if you achieve some of the results that their students are achieving then the return on investment would be fantastic

*Response to recent world events and volatility:*


Results continue to be exceptional
Commenced promotions on the use of Micro Instruments to limit risk
Educating members on Health and Mindset in Challenging Times – 4 part online series

*My Experience with this Company:*


I have followed this company for a number of years
Watched most of their videos, webinars, conferences and Facebook posts
Have an understanding of how their systems work
Know and followed a number of students who have had mixed results. Some fantastic but others only break even
The results over the last year have been incredible for a lot of their students and they make it usually in 90 mins of trading
The cost of the courses are higher than the average course in the industry
In the last couple of years, the company appears to be getting much better results
*Resources*


IDTA – Online Free Worshop        https://www.idta.com.au/workshop
IDTA – Live On Demand Introductory webinar    https://www.idta.com.au/on-demand
Live Trading Room – Trading Performance
https://www.idta.com.au/category/members-performance/
Live Trading Room Tour     https://www.idta.com.au/live-trading-room/

*Feedback*

If you have any experience with *IDTA* then please let me know about both your good and bad experiences.

*If you have a course to recommend for the Challenge then please send through the details and I will look at it to see how it compares to the shortlist.*



*Disclaimer *

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies. _


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Trading Course Contender #2*

*The second and final contender for my first 90-day Challenge*

I will now compare the two contenders and decide which I believe will help me on my journey to profitability.

*In no particular order – The second trading course is…*



*Apex Investing – Futures*
*Website: https://apexinvesting.com/bootcamp/*

*What they say about their Company:*

Predominantly a Futures trading company based in the US

Trades and teaches in 1 Live Trading Room which is open 24 x 7, Online Courses, Skype mentor rooms, regular webinars, and Facebook group

2 Moderators, trade, call and discuss the trades when appropriate. They are in the live room from 9:30 EST until at least 11:00 am.

Free Sniper Trading Bootcamp (no Credit card) with access to course, training, tools, indicators and trading room. Free for 30 days than currently only $1 for the next 30 days.

The Bootcamp is structured to give you all the tools and support to be successful

Appears to have Excellent results from students

Focused on making the trading as easy possible for the students, Making 3 profitable trades and finishing for the day, Community and regular Education

Recently introduced a Semi-automated Trade Assistant

Platform – NT7

The Sniper Bootcamp focuses on trading the NQ but the methodology can work on any market

After your first 30 days (free) and your next 30 days(currently $1) then the cost depends upon the plan. Plans are Sniper, Gold or Platinum and you can pay monthly, annual or lifetime. The starting costs are Monthly $200 pm, Annual $2000 or Lifetime $4000. The lifetime is definitely the best value.

The Bootcamp is for everyone from beginner to experienced

Support is excellent

They are growing quickly and are innovative with ways to help students

*My Observations:*

Appear to be very knowledgeable, genuine, trustworthy and care about their students being profitable

Darrell, who is the owner of the business makes some very large trades with this method

Trade setups are easy but need practice

You must understand the rules as others in the rooms may not be following the rules

In an effort to make the system easier they regularly slightly modify the rules to some setups – this can be good and bad. I appreciate why they do it.

Students have commented that the current system that Apex is using, is the best system Apex have had

Students appear to achieve their goals quickly at the start of the US open

The cost, the length of the trial and what you receive is very unusual in the trading industry

The cost after the trial is very reasonable

*Response to recent world events and volatility:*

Results continue to be exceptional

They have changed the market that they focus on due to the increased volatility. They now recommend ES (mini) or the MES (micro) as the main market to start with.

I am really impressed by how they make it so you can try and trade their system for very little money upfront or when you start trading. A lot of people do not have the money at present and this solution is very viable.

Basically, you could start testing and trading this method for Free in month 1.

In Month 2 it will cost $1 for all the tools and support.

If you are confident and/or didn’t want to risk your own capital, you could sign up with a Funding Company that Apex has just partnered with.

This will allow you to pass a trading test which requires you to trade a minimum of 10 days and reach a profit goal based on the package you purchase.

$160 for 30 days, would allow you to trade with up to 8 contracts and the target is $3000. After you pass the test the only cost is approx $90 per month. They pay you 100% for the first $8000 profit you make and then 80%. If you are with them after 1 year then the profit share to you is 90%

The rules that the Funding Company is basically only 1 rule. Nothing like the other Funding Companies that seem to want to fail you and have many rules.
*My Experience with this Company:*

*
I signed up for some information about this company in 2014, but didn’t remember it until I was talking to the owner
*
Had discussions with the Owner and he happily answered all my questions

Watched most of their videos, webinars and Facebook posts

Have an understanding of how their system work

Followed and discussed results with several of their students. All positive comments. The results vary but generally achieving 60 – 90% wins.

*Resources*

Apex Sniper Bootcamp Info and Video https://apexinvesting.com/bootcamp/

APEX Investing Facebook https://www.facebook.com/apexinvesting/


*Feedback*

If you have any experience with APEX Investing, especially the new Sniper Bootcamp then please let me know about both your good and bad experiences.

If you have a course to recommend for the Challenge then please send through the details and I will look at it to see how it compares to the shortlist.


*Disclaimer*

I am not affiliated with any of these companies.


----------



## Garry MTQ

*PART A - Winning Trading Course and Why!*

*I thought this would be easier!*

Deciding between the final two Trading Course contenders for my first 90-Day Challenge has been harder then I expected.


*Can you pick what one I have chosen?​*

*Just remember: No matter how good a course is … I must put the work in!*

No course is perfect, so choosing one is about finding the one that is the closest fit to what I require.

*In case you missed the last two posts, the two courses I am choosing between are:*

*IDTA International Day Traders Academy – Futures*
Website: https://www.idta.com.au

*Apex Investing – Futures*
Website: https://apexinvesting.com/bootcamp/


*Let’s review some of the criteria I require in a course and how these courses compare:*


*Trust and transparency*

After discussions and observations with the Owners, moderators, and students, both these companies appear trustworthy with a high level of transparency.

*Are they trading what they teach, successfully?*

*IDTA* has a number of strategies that the students use based on their experience and risk profile. The moderators and owners do exactly the same, if the setup meets the individual’s trading plan then they trade it. So, yes they do trade what they teach and achieve great results (observed).

*Apex Investing* has two moderators who use the basic setups and some slightly more advanced setups. The advanced strategies are slowly being introduced to students as they become more competent with the basics.

*Are their students achieving good results using the system?*

*IDTA *has a number of students who appear to be outperforming the moderators.

*Apex Investing* has been around for a number of years but the Sniper Bootcamp focus has only been around since mid-2019. The main focus is for the students to achieve 3 net winning trades and then stop trading. Most of the students within a short period achieve this goal. The owner has some very impressive trades on most days.

*If I was to achieve what the students achieve, would the results meet my goals?*

From all my research and observations, It would appear that if I put the work in then I should reach my goals using either of the courses.

*Can I see myself doing this course and trading this way?*

The strategies from both of the companies appear to be relatively easy to learn and implement. As long as I put the work in, I can see myself using either company. The strategies are very different from each other.

*Is it possible to be profitable in 90 days using this system?*

From all my research and observations, It would appear that if I put the work in then I should be profitable in 90 days, using either of the courses.

*Continued in Part B*


----------



## Garry MTQ

*PART B - Winning Trading Course and Why!*

*How much is it going to cost, initial and ongoing costs? Is this good value?*

This is one of the *big separators* between the two companies.

*IDTA*


The cost depends upon the course and package. Ranges from about $5000 – $20,000 AUD depending on the course. The most expensive is the Trading Business School – 12-month program.
On-going monthly costs commence at the end of the package you purchase. Other on-going costs include software and LTR costs.
*Apex Investing*


Basically, you could start testing and trading this method for *Free *in month 1. All tools, training, and support are provided.
In Month 2 it will cost *US $1* for all the tools, training and support.
If you are confident and/or don’t want to risk your own capital, you could sign up with a Funding Company that Apex has just partnered with.
This will allow you to pass a trading test which requires you to trade a minimum of 10 days and reach a profit goal based on the package you purchase. The cost is US $160 for 30 days. Apex at present, have discounts on the first month
$160 for 30 days, would allow you to trade with up to 8 contracts and the target is $3000. After you pass the test the only cost is approx US $90 per month. They pay you 100% for the first $8000 profit you make and then 80%. If you are with them after 1 year then the profit share to you is 90%
The rules that the Funding Company is basically only 1 rule. Nothing like the other Funding Companies that seem to want to fail you and have many rules.

Apex Investing does offer more advanced courses but does not push them. They believe you can be profitable just with the Sniper Bootcamp Course.

*Is the Risk/Reward for the trading setups within my risk profile?*

Both companies have high win rates which can often hide the risk/reward factor.

The risk/reward refers to the risk you have when you enter a trade. So if with a stop of $100 then the risk is $100. The reward is what profit you are aiming for. So if you have a stop (risk) of $100 and a profit target (reward) of $100, then the Risk/reward would be 1:1. A lot of companies suggest that a 1:1 is what people should aim for. Yes, that would be nice but market conditions don’t always allow for that.

*IDTA *uses market action to determine where the stops are placed and as soon as the market supports reducing the risk then they move the stop. I have observed, especially in this current high volatility market the initial risk/reward for IDTA to be in the range from 1:1 to 6:1. What this means is that if you lose 1 trade and your risk/reward is 3:1 then you will need 3 winning trades to be back to being even. This assumes that the risk dollars and the reward dollars are equal in each trade.

As you become more advanced IDTA teaches you how to go for longer targets which the R:R.

They stress that the higher risk trades should only be taken if you and your account can afford to risk that amount. The other option is to use micros instead of mini contracts to reduce the dollar risk.

*Apex Investing* also uses market action to determine the stop location. Basically, it works out as a risk/reward of approximately 2.2:1. Methods to reduce the risk during the trade are discussed in the course.

Trailing and longer targets are taught as you become more experienced. This allows the R:R to reduce.

As part of the Bootcamp, Apex Investing has used mini and micro charts for their trades.

*If I have a problem, will I be supported in a timely fashion*

Both companies respond to problems in a timely fashion using different methods.

It is important to say that in both, it is essential to ask for help if you are struggling. And if someone doesn’t answer your question then ask it again.

*IDTA *uses the course coaching, Live Trading Room, private Facebook group, Hub and directly to the head office. They operate 3 live trading rooms with moderators per day. They are the Euro Open, pre US Open and US Open.

The Hub is a group of IDTA traders within a geographical area, who meet monthly or at regular periods. The Hubs can be via the internet or in person. Sometimes all the global hubs connect for meetings. Hubs are only as good as the people and leaders in it. From discussions with hub members, it would appear that they work really well and support is always available form the hubs.

*Apex Investing* use in the course stresses that you need to ask questions and post charts (both wins and losses) to be a success. They have a roadmap to walk you through the start, setup, and sequence to learn. This includes recorded videos, checklists, regular weekly (1 or 2 PW) live training where you can ask any questions, a Facebook group to post charts or questions in and a trading room that stays open 24 x 7.

The trading room is where anyone can ask questions and post charts at any time of the day or night. Live charts are streamed in this room at all times. The two moderators are in the room form 930 am US EST until at least 11 am. The focus is usually on one market where they call trades and discuss the reason to enter or stay out of trades.

Darrell, the owner and one of the moderators will often be in the trading room at other times of the day or night where he may share his wisdom, answer questions or just be trading.

After the first two months and you have joined Apex then you will be invited into a small group (approx 20) where you have skype access to a small group of traders who also share questions, charts, and support. The two moderators regularly pop into these groups to answer questions and give support.

_So, you always have somewhere to ask questions and get help if needed._

*Does the course cover things from the basics of running a trading business?*

Both courses take you from beginner to futures to running a trading business.

*Does the company incorporate continuous improvement into the business?*

Yes, both of the companies do incorporate CI into the business.

*IDTA *appears to fully test and evaluate any potential improvements before implementing them. The basic structure has not changed in a number of years, only slight improvements have been made.

*Apex Investing* has only introduced the Sniper Bootcamp over the last year and has made a number of small changes or clarifications along the way.

*Check out Part C … coming soon*


----------



## Garry MTQ

*PART C - Winning Trading Course and Why!*

*Summary of Comparison:*


In most areas, the two courses/companies appear to be capable of achieving the results I want.


*The two standout differences are*:
Initial and on-going costs
Risk:Reward

*These numbers are normally important but are so critical now, due to the current world situation where huge numbers of people are out of work and need an income.*


_*It doesn’t matter how much a course costs if it doesn’t deliver!*_


*THE WINNER IS …*

*Apex Investing – Futures*
Website: https://apexinvesting.com/bootcamp/


*Will this course deliver?*


*Now, the work begins as I start the course and journal my path to profitability …*

*Feedback*

If you have any questions or comments then, please let me know

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

Hi Everyone, 

I have had computer and internet issues for the last week so I haven't posted.

Today is Day 1 in putting the Apex Investing to the test. I have 90 days to reach profitability, so I have to get moving.

*DAY 1 – Walkthrough the Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp …*

I was pleasantly surprised that no credit card was required for the sign up to the free first month.

*Day 1: I will walk through everything so I can see what I have to do and I can get organized.*

So what do I get for the free first month? Surprisingly a lot!


All of the Sniper Bootcamp training and recommended fast track path
Access to the live trading room, forum, Facebook page, private Facebook group, and help desk
Access to all weekly webinars
Access to all Sniper Ninjatrader 7 indicators, tools and help to install if required
*You have responsibilities as well:*

Watch all the videos in order 
Only learn Setup 2 and leave the rest until you have mastered it
Post your charts in the room and ask questions, questions and more questions
Focus on one market 
The daily goal is to have 3 net positive trades then stop 
Record all your trades with a marked-up chart to the spreadsheet which is provided
Practice
Be in the trading room from 930 am EST to 11 am if you can
Attend the weekly webinars if you can, otherwise watch the recording and do any homework
Participate 
Everything can be accessed from the login page.


*The Bootcamp page appears to cover everything that is needed. Topics include:*


New *fast start* and welcome which includes video, checklist, and links to setting up Ninjatrader
Account Funding videos 
Weekly webinar information and sign up
First Basic Trade Setup training Setup 2
Cheat sheets and Summary files
Access to the trading room – and tools for capturing the charts
Access to the forum, Facebook group page, and competitions (They regularly run competitions where you can win membership prizes and even a lifetime membership)
Setting up NT, placing trades, etc ( if you have a problem setting it up then they will help)
How to install the Apex Tool Kit which gives you access to all the data and indicators
How to set up the charts, levels, and templates
Setting up ATM, take profit and placing orders
Tutorials on how to master Ninjatrader
What’s next section 
Basics on sniper charts
Next Trading setup which is  a slight variation of Setup 2
Link to more information on the Semi-Automation (not included in the trial)
What to buy if you need a trading computer
Trading Psychology videos
How to master the first setups
Market review videos – Bar by bar playback and education
How to do Market Replays with NT7
Trader Tax tips
At this point, it is suggested that the rest of the setups are not looked at until you master the first Setup 2. 
The rest of the setups are available to view anyway.
A section on the Basics of futures and money management
After skimming through all these sections I was *very impressed* with the information available. 

The page *just didn’t flow* as I would like. Some sections are definitely not in the right sequence. This shouldn’t make any difference as I will just follow each and if I don’t need that section at present I will mark it to come back to it. An example would be the account funding is section 2 but that will not be required until later.

I listened to this week’s webinar and they have started a series on *how to get the most out of the trial *and they suggested that some of the sections can be left until later. They are running three webinars this week. 

*So what is next?*

*I will start going through the videos and take the actions to get started*

_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_
​
Disclaimer 

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Joe Blow

Hi Garry,

I just thought I'd jump in here and set some guidelines for this thread.



Garry MTQ said:


> *Let’s review some of the criteria I require in a course and how these courses compare:*
> 
> 
> *Trust and transparency*




You require trust and transparency from trading courses and I require the same from those posting here at ASF. I'm sure you can appreciate that.

This is your stated aim, as set out in your first post:


> *My goal is to see if I can become profitable in 90 days.*




That's an ambitious goal and I'm sure there are many interested observers out there who would be interested in the results of your experiment.

However, in the name of trust and transparency, I am going to have to insist that all trades (paper or live) be called live. What that means in practice is that you are going to have to post all your entries and exits within five minutes of executing each trade. Please time stamp the trade in your post and post the stock, index, currency pair, or instrument you are trading and the entry or exit price as well.

That is the only way those reading this thread can be sure that "trust and transparency" is first and foremost in your reviews. Posting hindsight trades just isn't going to work for a thread like this as there is no way to verify hindsight trades. Each and every trade you take must be called live in this thread.

As someone who clearly values trust and transparency I'm sure that you understand how necessary this is to the integrity of what you are setting out to demonstrate and I look forward to your co-operation.

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## Garry MTQ

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Garry,
> 
> I just thought I'd jump in here and set some guidelines for this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> You require trust and transparency from trading courses and I require the same from those posting here at ASF. I'm sure you can appreciate that.
> 
> This is your stated aim, as set out in your first post:
> 
> 
> That's an ambitious goal and I'm sure there are many interested observers out there who would be interested in the results of your experiment.
> 
> However, in the name of trust and transparency, I am going to have to insist that all trades (paper or live) be called live. What that means in practice is that you are going to have to post all your entries and exits within five minutes of executing each trade. Please time stamp the trade in your post and post the stock, index, currency pair, or instrument you are trading and the entry or exit price as well.
> 
> That is the only way those reading this thread can be sure that "trust and transparency" is first and foremost in your reviews. Posting hindsight trades just isn't going to work for a thread like this as there is no way to verify hindsight trades. Each and every trade you take must be called live in this thread.
> 
> As someone who clearly values trust and transparency I'm sure that you understand how necessary this is to the integrity of what you are setting out to demonstrate and I look forward to your co-operation.
> 
> If you have any questions, please feel free to ask.





Sounds good to me … When I begin live sim and live trading I will be happy to post within 5 mins after the trade. Thanks for the guidelines.

Cheers
Garry


----------



## Joe Blow

Garry MTQ said:


> Sounds good to me … When I begin live sim and live trading I will be happy to post within 5 mins after the trade. Thanks for the guidelines.




No problem. I'm glad to hear you're happy with the guidelines. Hopefully this will be an educational thread for those watching.


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 2 – Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp Lessons…*

It has been time to put the work in setting up, watching videos and taking notes.

*Actions I took:*

Watched introductory and setup videos
Setup my NT7 with the Apex Toolkit and templates
Watched the Chart Overview videos to understand the differences with Apex
Logged into the trading room and watched the two facilitators call trades and educate for 2 hours from the US market open
Commence studying the first setup
*Apex Toolkit:*

Once you have NT7 installed then you are required to download and install the Apex Toolkit. This easy and if you have problems then the help desk will help. 

I had a problem with installing on one of my computers and was helped within an hour of my request. It was a windows problem.

This toolkit gives you access to all the Sniper indicators and templates. It is regularly updated and is essential for trading the systems.

I also downloaded some OP Data (order print historical data). Normally you don’t need to do this as the OP Data is developed as the market data moves. It is important to know that if your computer or trading platform is not connected to the data server then you will miss out on OP Data. This is easily solved by asking someone in the room to send the missing data to you. Then simply copy it to your computer and restart NT7. All instructions are on the Bootcamp page. 

*So why do we need OP Data?*

First I will show you a Sniper Chart:




*This is a simple Sniper Chart and initially, I didn’t understand the lines and the boxes. In the videos they show the motor behind this charts *




So, as you can see the visible charts that are used in the Sniper Bootcamp are based on the Order Flow charts and using algorithms to simplify it for the user.

The OP Data is the data that is generated and used on the trading chart.

*The Benefit of this approach is that it simplifies the setups to make it easier to identify

Video Training*
Most of the videos use NQ as the trading instrument. Due to the increase in volatility they have moved their focus to ES. The setups apparently work on most markets. To learn the strategy they prefer that students learn on one market initially.

*Trading Room Experience*
The room was an interesting experience where trades were called and some education was shared.

At this time I don’t think I will spend much time in the Market Open period as it can become confusing when the information shared is more advanced then a beginner. I can see it being very helpful but not just yet. 

I also noticed that Darrell, the founder of Apex, was trading, calling trades and sharing his knowledge in the room in the US evening time. 

The room is open 24 x 7 days and people are commenting and/or asking questions on and off during that time.

*So what is next?*
I will focus on the first setup and being able to identify it. 

_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer *
_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 3 – Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp Lessons and Setup 2 …*

Today, I will share more on the chart setup and the first trade setup

*Actions I took:*

Watched more videos
Explored the daily process of chart setup
Continued to learn about the first setup and what it looked like on the chart
*Pre-trading Chart Setup:*
Before trading each day starting to trade I go to the 10, 60 and 240 minute charts and share the levels from these charts with my trading chart. It takes less than 5 minutes to do this.

*Instruments Traded and charts*

Up until the high volatility the sniper bootcamp was designed for the NQ and MNQ.

Trade setups could be found on either chart and traded on the other. (Micro <>Mini).

With the increase in volatility the ES and MES became the choice of instrument.

Sniper Charts use an inhouse designed bar, similar to a renko bar but apparently more accurate to increase the accuracy of the algorithms for the Order Prints.

Bar size for NQ is 10 ticks and ES is 8 Ticks.

Experienced traders, trade the setups on all the usual instruments.

*The Sniper Bootcamp*

The basic philosophy of the Bootcamp is to give you the information, tools and support to help you to be profitable trading 1 contract for 3 months then increasing the contracts after you have been profitable and consistent. They want the students to have 3 net profitable trades and then stop.

They recommend that you start trading only in one market and one setup (Setup #2). They say that Setup #2 is over 85% of the trades they take.

They do give you access to all the other setups.

*Trade Setup #2*

Trade Setup # 2 is actually 5 setups based on a basic setup.


Multi-directional
Trend
Range
Divergence
Continuation (New)
The idea is to start with the first and master it then move to the next.

The basic setup revolves around a Reversal Bar, Exhaustion and Trapped Orders in the market. This is displayed on the chart so it is easy to see.

The Exhaustion is a Box on the bar and the Trapped Orders are a blue solid box. And they must appear on a Reversal Bar.

See below to see what I mean:




​
This is the easy part. There are some rules with each setup and I will explain the first one, tomorrow.

*From what I can see so far, the hardest part is knowing when Not to enter a trade.*


I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 4 –  Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp Setup 2 and Testing …*

Today, I will share more on the chart setup called the Enhanced Trapped X Box and identify all the setup’s on a static chart, just for one day. 

I need to be able to identify the setup, see that the trade occurs a reasonable amount of times and see if it shows any signs of being profitable

*Actions I took:*


Watched more videos
Identified the rules for the first setup including Initial Stop and Profit Target 
Reviewed one day of trading on a static chart, to see the availability and results of the setup 
Continued to learn about the first setup and what it looked like on the chart
*Videos:*

It is important to take good notes and watch the videos in sequence as it makes it easier to understand. 

*Enhanced Trapped X Box*

Yesterday, I introduced the basic requirements for Setup #2.  Now I am going to explain the first setup which I called Multi-directional.

This trade is called the Enhanced Trade or the Enhanced Trapped X Box. The multi-directional refers that it can be taken in both directions – with the trend or against the trend.

*Rules:*

The first 2 rules are as explained yesterday.

Setup must be a Reversal bar
An exhaustion box with a trapped order must appear on the end of the bar
The additional rules are:

A new print of either a MM or a Paw must occur on the setup bar.
An existing level (OP Level) must be within 2 ticks of the new MM or Paw on the setup bar.
I won’t go into a lot of detail about what these lines and levels are. 


OP Levels are either:
MM is a beige line  which represents lines where price has strong rejection or attraction
Paw is an orange line formed at weak price levels
ZOI  is a Zone of Interest where the market has a lot of participation in this area
I-Blocks – are where large orders are placed

The next important rules are based on *Reasons Not to Enter*:

Not within 5 minutes of Market Open, Close or Government News
Not directly into a stack of 3 or more OP Levels
Not enter when 2 clusters appear within 3 bars of the and including the entry bar 
Not against a strong trend
*Stop and Target*

The initial Stop is 1 tick above/below the setup bar (17 ticks)
The Target is 9 ticks 
 The following image will give you an idea of how simple it is to identify the trade.



​
So, now I have a basic understanding of this setup I need to see if the setup is easy to identify on first a static chart and then on a moving chart. On the static chart, I also want to see that the setup happens regularly and looks like it can be profitable.

I was talking to one trader and he said that recently the number of Enhanced Trades have reduced recently.

Because of the Risk: Reward of the rules it is important to have a minimum of approximately 72% wins.

*Please note this test is not suggesting anything more than that this setup has or has not sufficient potential to keep investigating. This is a TEST nothing more! *

*For the test I will use the following criteria:*


The test is on a static ES chart (I will go bar by bar to test the day)
The day will be the Friday 17th April session which starts at the open on the 16th April at 18:05 and Ends at 15:50 on the 17th.
No commission is included
I will follow the rules the best I can
I may miss trades
The test is for the 24 hours and this would not be possible
*
The following image shows my results:*

*Comments on Results:*

The results look positive and justify’s further backtesting.







_*I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn*_​
*Disclaimer *

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 5 – Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp Setup 2 more Backtesting …*

Today, I backtested more and check that my observations are correct.

I need to be able to identify the setup, see that the trade occurs a reasonable amount of times and see if it shows any signs of being profitable

*Actions I took:*


Watched more videos – 2 new webinars from this week
Backtested 2 more days
Another Apex trader checked to see if my trades were valid
*Videos:*

Apex Investing held two more webinars on how to make the most of the Bootcamp. I found them very helpful.

*Backtested:*

I continued to backtest on a static chart, bar by bar to help me identify the setup.

The results are below.

I used the same criteria as yesterday.

*Please note this test is not suggesting anything more than that this setup has or has not sufficient potential to keep investigating. This is a TEST nothing more!*

*Comments on Results:*

The results still look positive.





*Traders helping Traders*

I find that if you ask a question or post a chart on the Facebook page or in the trading room, traders are willing to help.

One of the traders was willing to check my trades as I backtested each day.

On the day that I reviewed yesterday, I had recorded one winning trade that was not valid.

It helps when someone reviews your charts and results.



_*I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn*_


*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*First Live Sim Trade - 1 contract +$95 Net*

The following image shows my first live sim trade.

As you can see It was A ETX (Red Box and Blue inside) and had a new MM on an Existing ZOI.

So it was a valid short.

The negatives of the trade was that the market was in a range but it just had sufficient room for target to be hit before the 2nd MM.

I had left my target at 8 ticks and the target was hit.


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Second Live Sim Trade - 1 contract +$95 Net*

The following image shows my 2nd live sim trade.

As you can see It was A ETX (Red Box and Blue inside) and had a new Paw on an Existing Paw (within 2 ticks).

So it was a valid Long.

I had left my target at 8 ticks and the target was hit.


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Third Live Sim Trade - 1 contract +$95 Net*

The following image shows my 3rd live sim trade.

As you can see It was A ETX (Red Box and Blue inside) and had a new Paw on an MM (within 2 ticks).

So it was a valid Short.

I had left my target at 8 ticks and the target was hit.


----------



## Joe Blow

Hi Garry, I need you to post your entries within five minutes of entering the trade. It appears that you are posting both your entries and exits after you exit the trade.

You can post your analysis and charts when you post your exits (or in a subsequent post after posting your exits) but you need to post both entries and exits in separate posts so your trades can be verified.

When you post your entries you need only post the time of the trade, the position taken and the entry price.


----------



## Garry MTQ

Ok, I was rushing to post everything within 5 mins of exit. That makes it easier for me just posting the entry even though I have to focus on the trade. I am in and out quickly.

Sorry about that. 
Cheers
Garry


----------



## Joe Blow

Garry MTQ said:


> Ok, I was rushing to post everything within 5 mins of exit. That makes it easier for me just posting the entry even though I have to focus on the trade. I am in and out quickly.




I understand that you are in an out quickly but it won't take more than 20 or 30 seconds (most likely less) to post your entries if you leave this thread open in a tab in your browser.

All you have to post is the trade entry time, the position taken and the entry price. (e.g. 5:50pm AUDUSD long 0.63550)

Thanks for your co-operation.


----------



## Garry MTQ

It was my misunderstanding … I am happy to do it


----------



## Joe Blow

Garry MTQ said:


> It was my misunderstanding … I am happy to do it




Thanks.


----------



## investtrader

Won't hear from him again ...


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 7 –  Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Plan, Do, Review & Improve …*

Today, is a review today to ensure that I am on my path to profitability within 90 days.

I believe, I have started well, but after reviewing a few things I need to make a couple of changes.

*Actions I took:*






Yesterday, I tested sim trading by entering 3 trades

Reviewed another traders record of trades

Reviewed the effectiveness of the ETX trade to meet my goal

Studied some extra setups

Reviewed the valid trades for the day

*Sim Trading:*
It is one thing to identify a trade, but it is important to ensure that the trade flows from entry to exit. The three trades performed as expected.

*Valid Trades Review*

I was testing outside of the US open and the trades were few and far between them. I know each day is different, so I asked another trade if I could look at his record of valid trades for the last few weeks.

The results identified that the ETX trades currently have reduced in frequency. So it supported my decision to include a couple of other setups from the TX series. The results showed that the TX trend and Divergence setups achieved great results and occurred frequently.

*Naked TX Trend Trade*

This is a very simple trade to identify.

*The first 2 rules are as per all TX trades*






Setup must be a Reversal bar

An exhaustion box with a trapped order must appear on the end of the bar

*The additional rules are:*






That the current bar DR (trend indicator) and the prior bar DR must be the same color

The next important rules are based on *Reasons Not to Enter*:





Not within 5 minutes of Market Open, Close or Government News

Not directly into a stack of 3 or more OP Levels

Not enter when 2 clusters appear within 3 bars of the and including the entry bar

Not against a strong trend or into strong levels

Not into chop

*Stop and Target*






The initial Stop is 1 tick above/below the setup bar (17 ticks)

The Target is 7 ticks

The following image will give you an idea of how simple it is to identify the trade.


​
*Naked TX OD Divergence Trade*

This is a very simple trade to identify.

*The first 2 rules are as per all TX trades*






Setup must be a Reversal bar

An exhaustion box with a trapped order must appear on the end of the bar

*The additional rules are:*






Long Example– When Price makes a HH with the OD Divergence number making a substantially reduced number then we have OD Divergence


​
The image below, shows my results identifying all 3 setups for the Sun- – Mon ES trading session :

*Comments on Results:*

The results look positive and justify’s further backtesting.

It is interesting that for the day:






ETX – 13 trades, 1 maybe 2 lost, Total Gross $537.50

NTX  (trend) – 3 trades, Nil Lost, Total Gross $262.50

NTX – OD -2 trades, Nil Lost, Total Gross $175.00

This did not match the frequency ratio of the trades from the sample I looked at. 
I need to do more daily recording and analyze the trades to see how they fit my requirements.









_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

Disclaimer 

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

​


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 7 – Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Testing and Learning …*

Today, I continued to review the trades for the last 24 hours and learn more about the new setups.

*Actions I took:*

Clarified the rules for entering and not entering with the new setups
Reviewed the valid trades for the day on a static chart
Daily Valid Trade Review

The following, shows all the trades I identified for the Tuesday ES trading session. The session starts at 18:05 Monday and ends for me at 15:50 Tuesday.

Please note, this is a *deliberate learning process* for me to learn to identify the trade setups, when to enter and when not to enter. I have a trader review my spreadsheet and we discuss the validity of both the entries I took and didn’t take.

The process takes a fair amount of time but helps me learn much quicker.

*The following is the legend for the trades sheet:*





Comments on Results:

The results look positive.









_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_


*Disclaimer*

I am not affiliated with any of these companies.


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 7 –  Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Studying the Setups …*

Today, I continued to study the setups and review the trades for the last 24 hours.

*Actions I took:*


Listened to 2 new webinars on how to be successful on the Sniper Bootcamp
Clarified the setups in my trading plan
Watched the live market and the commentary during the first 90 mins of the market open
Reviewed the potential trades for Wednesday
*New Webinars*

This week Apex held a number of excellent webinars to help with my understanding of the setups. Learning when not to take a setup has been the most difficult part of learning to be successful.

*Live Trade Room and Commentary*

I found the moderators very helpful in clarifying the market during the US Open.

For a new person, the learnings were excellent but I still would recommend, first having a reasonable understanding of the rules before attending the sessions. 

Live calls were made with explanations when possible. Some of these calls matched the Sniper Bootcamp setups and others were based on the experience of the moderators. Most of the calls would have allowed a trader to enter in time for the trade.

*Wednesdays Potential Trades*

Wednesday was an interesting day. I saw more chop in the market around setup bars. Chop is one of the reasons not to enter. The market chop kept me out of a lot of trades and if I had not have studied the Reasons Not to Trade, I am sure I would have had a number of losses.

Instead, I only identified winners, from the small number of trades.

Please consider this is on a static chart where I am moving it bar by bar to make my decision. So when in Sim or Live where the decision is needed quicker, I may have a completely different result.

That is why doing this Deliberate Practice is critical to my success.

*Practice doesn’t make Perfect, Perfect Practice makes Perfect.*

The other important process is having someone else check your practice of identifying valid trades. Feedback is critical to my growth.

*The following is the legend for the trades sheet:* 







_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_​
*Disclaimer *

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 10 –  Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – More Testing and Learning …*

Another day in a market that didn’t give many valid trades. But still a good day!

*Actions I took:*


Listened to more training webinars and refined my notes
Watched the live market and the commentary during the first 60 mins of the market open
Reviewed the potential trades for Thursday
*Live Trade Room and Commentary*

I find that listening to the Live Room when the two moderators are in the room highlight and reinforce the trading nuances necessary to be successful. 

*Thursday Potential Trades*

Thursday was another slow day but full of lessons.

After I went through the daily process of bar by bar static chart review, I looked at the trades I didn’t take and asked myself what would have happened in the live market. There was one trade I am sure I would have taken and lost. This one was not on my sheet as I had sufficient time to analyze it on the static chart. This part of deliberate practice is proving to be critical for building my skills.

*The major lessons are around … When not to take a trade.*

The other important process is having someone else check your practice of identifying valid trades. Feedback is critical to my growth.

I added a *second setup column* so I could record if there were 2 setups on the same signal

*The following is the legend for the trades sheet:* 







_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_​
*Disclaimer* 

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 11 –  Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – More Testing and Learning …*

Another day in a market that was slow and didn’t give many setups … but still enough!

*Actions I took:*


Watched another live webinar 
Watched the live market and the commentary during the first 150 mins of the market open
Reviewed the potential trades for Friday
*Live Trade Room and Commentary*

With the speed of the market being slower, more time was spent on questions, reinforcing lessons form the market and the webinars along with trade calls.

*Friday Potential Trades*

Friday was another slow day but full of lessons. The slow days test your discipline. 

Again, on review on the day’s trades I identified some trades that I may have taken live which were not valid. This highlights that I need more practice on both a static chart and with Market Replay using a fast speed to help my decision making reflections.

*Identifying the trade is easy but seeing the reasons not to enter can sometimes be harder.*

*The following is the legend for the trades sheet:* 







_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

Disclaimer 

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 12 –  Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Review Day …*

Time to review where I am currently at, in the challenge.

*Actions I took:*

Reviewed my current status with the course to see if I am on track to meeting my goals
Reviewed the 6:3 Apex Rule
*Current Status*

I am happy with my progress, having gone through: 


all the online videos
updating with the weekly webinars
learning the setups and rules around entering and not entering
daily review of possible trades
peer to peer review of my daily review
sim trading for 1 day to check that the process works 
*Apex Investing *

Generally, I am very happy with the course and Apex Investing. 

*Best Features:*


The sniper setups appear to work (still to test in the live market)
There are plenty of people in the community who will answer any questions or give you advice or how to find out the answer
Apex team are very knowledgeable and want to help and make the information more understandable
*Possible Improvements:*


The Bootcamp Sniper Training page has all the information and links for the course. It could be simplified and reordered to make it easier to follow.
The course is evolving due to the market and Apex trying to simplify it for new people. This comes across as Apex changing things too often. They are only small changes but it can put you off.  I find that they are just clarifying things to help the students
When the moderators are in the trade room it can get confusing for the new people, as some of the trades are not sniper trades.
If you miss the moderated room time then you will often miss great nuances to help you trade. I record the sessions so I don’t miss these gold nuggets.
*What has held my progress up?*

The biggest area that I have been slow to learn has been around when not to enter a trade especially around some types of chop. I have completed several other courses, but I find that in this course it is more important than in the others.

*Am I on Track to my Goal?*

At this time I see that I am on track to profitability within 90 days.

*Review of the 6:3 Money Management Rule*

The 6:3 ratio means that on any given day you can only lose 6 net trades and win 3 net trades before you stop trading.  Apex state that is highly improbable to lose 6 net trades. 

Too many people keep trading and don’t know when to stop.

*Net 3 winners *

This idea is based on wanting you to be profitable for 3 months before you start increasing your contracts. They also suggest that you withdraw 50% of your profit weekly. 

If you trade ES with an 8 tick target the that means:

 3 net winners = $12.50 x 8 = $100 x 3 trades = $300 per day minus commission.

Weekly = $300 x 5 = $1,500 – commission

Monthly = $1,500 x 4 = $6,000 – commission

*Net 6 Losers*

Again, If you trade ES with an 8 tick target the that means:

 6 net losers= $12.50 x 8 = -$100 x 6 trades = -$600 per day plus commission.

*Comment based on my Backtesting Results:*

I like the idea of having the rule to stop trading. I have not seen any loss of 3 trades which resulted in 3 net losses. The only time this would occur would be if mistakes were made. So based on these results I will stop trading if 3 net trades occur on any 1 day. This will then allow me to identify and fix any problem before I lose too much financial or mental capital.

The idea of stopping when I make 3 net winners means that I will achieve my original goal and limit the risk of overtrading.


_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_​
*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 13 + 14 – Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Testing and Focus …*

Time to test my skills and focus to improve.

*Actions I took:*


Market Replay Testing to observe where I need to improve my skills
Daily Practice of identifying the trades for the day
*Market Replay Testing*

The purpose of the Market Replay testing is to identify if I currently have the skills to trade profitably at the speed of the market.

The results identified one main area that I need improvement:

The main skill is identifying a certain type of chop. I will create an indicator to flag the chop and that should help a lot
*Sunday + Monday Potential Trades*

I identified 11 valid trades of which 10 were winners.

Of the three types of trades (Enhanced, Trend, and Divergence), Five trades were Divergence trades.





_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## peter2

Apologies for my interruption, but I think you may need to rethink the 6:3 rule as posted. 

I see your wins are +7 ticks and your losers are -17 (not -8 as posted).
Allowing six losers /day while stopping at 3 winners is not going to end profitably.


----------



## Garry MTQ

peter2 said:


> Apologies for my interruption, but I think you may need to rethink the 6:3 rule as posted.
> 
> I see your wins are +7 ticks and your losers are -17 (not -8 as posted).
> Allowing six losers /day while stopping at 3 winners is not going to end profitably.




Hi Peter,

The whole idea of stopping at 6 net losers is about protecting you from losing more but giving you room to gain back any losses before stopping. 

As stated in the post … from backtesting if you are losing 6 net then something is wrong with how I am trading it so I have set my own personal rule of stopping if I lose 3 net trades. Then I review what I am doing wrong or if the market has change etc … so I can make the necessary changes before I lose an excessive amount. 

As far as the +7. You will see that I have been using that in the Daily Potential Trades which are identified on a static chart. The live sim trades were taken with a profit target of 8 ticks.

Sorry for any confusion. 

Cheers
Garry


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 15 –  Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Daily Review …*

ES had a good day and NQ starting to deliver good signals!

*Actions I took:*

Good learning in the live trading room at US Open
Created and tested chop indicator – still some mods to do
Reviewed the potential trades for Tuesday
*Live Trade Room and Commentary*

Darrell was late to the room and Lori shared her experience with the room. 

*Tuesday Potential Trades*

The ES had some slow periods bit still would be a profitable day..

*The following is the legend for the trades sheet:* 







_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

Disclaimer 

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 16- Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Daily Review …*

ES had another good day!

*Actions I took:*


Good learning in the live trading room at US Open
Reviewed the potential trades for Wednesday
Continued using Market Replay to improve my live market decision making for the live market
*Live Trade Room and Commentary*

The US open started slow but some good trades could be made. Avoiding News was critical.

*Wednesday Potential Trades*

The ES could have been a profitable day as long as you followed the rules.

The following is the legend for the trades sheet:







_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 17-  Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Daily Review …*

Not the best day for ES!

*Actions I took:*


Good learning in the live trading room at US Open – Lori shared some great lessons
Continued using Market Replay to improve my live market decision making for the live market
Reviewed the potential trades for Thursday
*Live Trade Room and Commentary*

ES gave a lot of opportunities to lose money. 

NQ is trading well during the US trading session. Some people are starting to trade more NQ then ES. I will continue with ES and from Monday, I will start recording the Potential Trades for NQ as well as ES. 

*Market Replay Lessons*

Have your trading plan in front of you when you trade. This may sound common sense but I see a lot of people who are taking trades that are not valid trades. Just because it wins doesn’t mean it was a valid trade and can create bad habits.

After, listening in the live trade room it is easy to want to take other trades that I have not tested and fully trust. 

This was a problem for me today when I started my Market Replay! I stopped and clarified the trade setups I was using and took ownership of that. After that, it was easier to focus on my trading and I stopped making silly mistakes if, in doubt, I referred to my setup notes for confirmation.

*Thursday ES Potential Trades*

This is one of the lowest ES profitable trade day lists that I have tracked.

The following is the legend for the trades sheet:

















_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## peter2

Garry MTQ said:


> *Market Replay Lessons*
> 
> Have your trading plan in front of you when you trade. This may sound common sense but I see a lot of people who are taking trades that are not valid trades. Just because it wins doesn’t mean it was a valid trade and can create bad habits.




You've posted something that is very important. 
There's a lot of noise in a trading room and plenty of distractions. Very few trading rooms stick to their main core trading strategy. All off plan trades indicate a lack of focus, patience and discipline. It's basically gambling. 

Traders don't need to be in a trading room to be distracted by all the noise. If you see the news headlines, read the market media you're going to be distracted from your job. If you do too many scans you're going to be distracted by too many chart choices. Sometimes even one scan will show too many results. 

The best way to stay focused on our trading plan is to have our TP cheat sheets right there in front of us. If you use multiple strategies then focus on one at a time.


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 18- Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Daily Review …*

An interesting day for ES and NQ still giving good signals.

*Actions I took:*


Listened to the trading room for the first 90 mins of the US Open
Continued using Market Replay to improve my live market decision making for the live market
Reviewed the potential trades for Friday
*Live Trade Room and Commentary*

I believe the live trading room with commentary and calling trades good for some people but distracting for others. Some of the knowledge shared in the room is very useful and would help me to learn quicker.

I fall into the bracket of being distracted and I don’t want trades called for me. So the question is, how do I get the knowledge that is shared in the room?

I have tried recording the session and because the talking is not continuous can be over 2 or more hours, it isn’t practical to review it every day.

So I believe the best way is if I record it and then convert it to text. I could skim the text in 10 mins and see what is useful and what is not. There are some free and paid programs. The paid ones can work out expensive so I am looking for one that is free or low price to achieve this. So far I have not found a program that does a good job.

*If anyone can suggest a program that will convert either audio or video/audio to text, I would appreciate it.*

*Market Replay Lessons*

Again, the Market Reply reinforced some items I need to focus on.

*Friday ES Potential Trades*

Two losses in a row!!

Remember, the tracking sheet is of all trades that I identified for the day. The plan is to have 3 Profitable Net Trades or 3 Losing Net Trades then quit for the day.

I also showed my tracking of MFE (Maximum Favorable Excursion) for each trade. This is an important statistic that I use to allow me to make an informed decision to vary my profit target.

In simple terms, MFE is how far the trade moves in a profitable direction.

You will also notice a comment “stopped must have been placed in the correct place”. In this trade, the long entry bar was sitting on a paw (line) that was 1 tick below the low of the bar. The normal stop would be placed 1 tick below the setup bar. Unless the order print (in this case the paw) was below the low. Then you would place the stop 1 tick below the paw (correct placement).

In the case price came back to the paw and if you had your stop in the correct place (1 tick below the paw) you would not have been taken out.

*The following is the legend for the trades sheet:*







_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 19 –  Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Weekly Review …*

Time to review the last 19 days.

*Actions I took:*


Review of the last 19 days
Review of the stats for the last 13 days
Continued using Market Replay 
Reviewed my plan for the week
*Review of the Last 19 Days*

It has been interesting to learn a new approach which on the surface is using simple strategies but is based on order Flow and adapted to help the trader identify the setups easier.

I always wanted to learn Order Flow but every time I started looking at it I found it was complicated and often contradicted itself. Maybe it was the courses I looked at?

As I have said before, to be successful with this course you must understand when NOT to trade. This is a continuing learning process. Apex Investing recognizes this and discusses the reasons during the trading room sessions and with many videos to help. 

The problem in the trading room is that you cannot assume that others know the rules and have learned the reasons, not to enter. This is not unusual for trading rooms where everyone is open to give advice. My view is appreciated every ones help, trust what they say but check to make sure it is correct. Keep plenty of notes. The two moderators are always willing to answer your questions. If they are not in the room at the time, you can just Skype them and they will get back to you with the answer when they can.

So, overall I am happy with the course and the support. I still believe this course can help me be profitable in 90 days.

*Review of the Stats for the last 13 days*

I am fully aware that 13 days of tracking the profitable trades is really not long enough for any deep analysis. I still think it is worth a quick look at some of the stats that have come out of the 13 days. 

13 Days of tracking *Potential Trades* using ES. These are trades I identified as being valid.


180 Trades
161 Winners (7 Ticks per win)
19 Losers (17 ticks per loss)
The following chart shows the Time of Day(TOD) that the trades occurred. Below zero are the losers. The interesting observation is the TOD where the Losers occurred. As I said above, it is too early to draw conclusions but it still flags things to watch. This should over time help me choose the best TOD to trade this method. 






With minimum stats, 9 am – 11 am is one time period that looks good. I would not have picked that period as being so good! Maybe I was influenced by the live trade room. 

The other stat that is starting to look promising, is the Maximum Favorable Excursion (MFE). It will help in identifying larger profit targets. If I combine the MFE with TOD it could identify times to possibly go for larger targets.

*This Week’s Plan*

It is time to start Live Sim trading. Sometime this week I will begin.

For transparency and self-accountability, I would like to post the trade immediately after I enter. My problem is that the trades I take are usually quick so I need to focus on the trade. So, I just need to test and see how I can make it work.


_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 20 + 21 – Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Daily Review …*

How quick did the 21 days go!

*Actions I took:*

Listened to the trading room for the first 90 mins of the US Open
Continued using Market Replay to improve my live market decision making for the live market
Reviewed the potential trades for Sunday and Monday
*Live Trade Room and Commentary*

The first 60 mins of the US Open was slow. In the room, Darrell took the opportunity to walk through trades and educate the group. I am sure we all learned something or had something reinforced.

*Market Replay Lessons*

Sometimes the best lessons occur when you are not in sync with the market. Many lessons were had!

*Sunday and Monday ES and NQ Potential Trades*

NQ was exceptionally sparse on trades, but the trades that were valid won. 5 wins for 5 trades. The trade setups are only setting up during the US Market trading day.

From today’s NQ market I would not be trading it yet. I will keep tracking it.

ES had 12 wins with 1 loss. The market was going into a lot of choppy areas and I do not take trades into, out or during chop, so the number of trades was reduced today.

The following is the legend for the trades sheet:









_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 22 –  Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Daily Review …*

Terrible trades in ES!

*Actions I took:*


Listened to the trading room for the first 90 mins of the US Open
Continued using Market Replay to improve my live market decision making for the live market
Reviewed the potential trades for Tuesday
*Live Trade Room and Commentary*

Often in trade rooms, the moderators don’t admit or make excuses for a loss. Darrell lost 3 trades today and didn’t make any excuses. Instead, he stayed longer (all day) in the room to help identify trades for the students. 

Market Replay Lessons

Only a quick Market Replay session but great practice.

*Tuesday ES and  NQ Potential Trades*

Interesting day. I only identified 4 valid trades in ES and 3 were losers. These were finished by 10:20. 

It then became obvious that NQ was giving the signals.

I identified 14 trades for NQ with 13 winners.

This shows the value of trading 2 markets. If one is quite then hopefully the market is moving. 

*The following is the legend for the trades sheet:* 









_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer* 

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 23 –  Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Daily Review …*

What a difference a day makes!

*Actions I took:*


Listened to the trading room for the first 90 mins of the US Open
Watched this week’s videos
Reviewed the potential trades for Tuesday
*Live Trade Room and Commentary*

I find the trading room good but I don’t like that you have to be in the room to hear some of the information. Most of the time it is not recorded, so you miss some golden nuggets that would help you clarify the setups.

Don’t get me wrong, I believe you can be successful (yet to be proven) if you are not regular in the room. It is just that the information from the room will help.

I am still recording the room when the moderators are in the room but need a way to convert it to text for rapid review.

*This week’s videos*

I missed a couple of the live webinars this week so caught up with the videos. They get posted quickly after the events.

*Comments about Yesterday*

Yesterday was not the best day for trading the ES. It is good to see the NQ starting to give signals.

I was asked how I would handle yesterday with the 3 net wins: 3 net loss rule. 

I modified this rule due to my backtesting. Apex has the 3 net wins or 6 net losses to stop trading. At some point, you have to STOP and Review the day. You cannot keep on losing.

The Stats I provide daily are for the whole day. If you are only trading between 10 am and 11 am then you would only look at the results for that period. So everyone’s day may be different.

The rule is *NET *Trades so if you lose 2 then win 1 followed by another loss. You had 3 losses but the net is not 3. So you would keep trading. 

*Wednesday ES and  NQ Potential Trades*

Today was a better day.

I identified:

ES – 8 Trades – 8 winners

NQ  – 17 Trades – 16 winners

Have a look at the MFE and you will notice some very good upside to increase the target or trail a second contract. It is too early to make any decisions until a much large sample can be analyzed. 







_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer* 

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 24 –  Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Daily Review …*

NQ giving more trades.

*Actions I took:*


Listened to the trading room for the first 90 mins of the US Open
Reviewed the rules for the setups
Reviewed the potential trades for Thursday
*Live Sim Trading*

I have put back my live sim trading until next week.

The market is changing and giving more trades in NQ. I will still take trades in ES but need to transition to NQ trades as well. 

There are some slight changes to the setups in NQ, so it is important to be up to date with these variations and have backtested them.

*Thursday ES and  NQ Potential Trades*

Today was a slow day for ES.

I identified:

ES – 2 Trades – 2 winners

NQ – 15 Trades – 14 winners

The MFE info is still looking good. 






_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 25 –  Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Daily Review …*

ES provided only a few trades and NQ, the best it has been. Is this the changing of the guard?

*Actions I took:*


Listened to the trading room for the first 90 mins of the US Open
Reviewed the setups for NQ
Reviewed the potential trades for Friday for ES and NQ
*So why are the NQ setups different from ES?*

I have had some questions about why they need to change the setups when trading the NQ market.

The changes are only minor but can make the difference between being profitable or not.

It comes down to the speed and momentum of the NQ compared to ES.

*Friday ES and  NQ Potential Trades*

I identified:

ES – 4 Trades – 3 winners

NQ  – 22 Trades – 20 winners

At this time, most signals on NQ occur after 630am.

Both markets having interesting MFE results.,







_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

Time 12:01   ES 2943.25   Long Sim Live


----------



## Garry MTQ

Hit Target but not filled … Full loss


----------



## Garry MTQ

Trading Psychology

*I have been asked a question about what psychology books I recommend.*

There are many books, courses, and articles on trading psychology, so it is important to find someone who resonates with you. Mark Douglas doesn't resonate with me but many people rave about him.

So, my suggestion is to go to youtube and listen to Mark Douglas as his books and seminars are there to listen to. See if he resonates with you.

*I have highlighted my favorites 
	

		
			
		

		
	


*

Other people on youtube to check out are:

*Brett Steenbarger* - he has a new youtube series https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4Xc9uwUmmqShzbxH8epZGVIUHmuKX7Ha

Rande Howell

Urban Forex

*Axia Futures*

*Mandi Pour Rafsendjani*

*Clay Trader*

*Chris Capre*

*Van Tharp*

*Steve Ward*

*Gary Dayton*
*
Norman Hallett*

*Books and Courses*

All of the above plus

*Market Mind Games - Denis Shull*

Reminiscences of a Stock Operator - Edwin Lefevre

*Sway: The Irresistible Pull of Irrational Behaviour - Ori and Rom Brafman*

Let the Trade Wins Flow - Dr Harry Stanton

Thinking, Fast and Slowly - Daniel Kahneman

*The Mental Edge in Trading: Adapt Your Personality Traits and Control Your Emotions to Make Smarter Investments by Jason Williams*

*The Psychology of Trading: How to Create and Maintain Your Winning Edge - Jason Alan Jankovsky*

*The Power of Habit - Charles Duhigg*

*Trade With Passion and Purpose - Mark Whistler

The Hour between the Dog and Wolf - John Coates*

*Ruth Barron Roosevelt*

Dr Alexander Elder

LR Thomas

Ari Kiev


Yes, I selected a lot! You can learn from everyone. Note that some are not "trading" books but they do relate to traders.

LR Thomas, Clay Trader, and Axia Futures have some very good beginners material on Youtube.

When you find someone you relate to then you can go down that rabbit hole but remember it has to be practical.

These are the ones off the top of my head and if I have missed anyone I think is important I will post it.

I hope this helps

Cheers
Garry


----------



## Garry MTQ

Time 3.3x3 ES 2939.75 Short Long Sim Live


----------



## Garry MTQ

Hit 7 tick target


----------



## Garry MTQ

Time 3:45 ES 2937.75 Short Sim Live


----------



## Garry MTQ

Trade to profit 7 tick


----------



## Garry MTQ

Time 8.15 NQ 9144.25 Short  Sim Live


----------



## Garry MTQ

Profit target hit 10 ticks


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 26 + 27 –  Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Daily Review …*

Today is the first day of Sim Trading …

*Actions I took:*


Listened to the trading room for the first 90 mins of the US Open
Start of the Sim Trading Phase
Reviewed the potential trades for Sunday and Monday for ES and NQ
*Start of the Sim Trading Phase*

Sim trading didn’t start great with my profit target wrong in the first trade and the second not being a valid trade.

If I had my profit target in the correct position then it would have been hit. So what did I do wrong? My NT7 platform had a problem so I rebooted it and didn’t check my settings!!! 

The second trade was a simple mistake and still hit my profit target. As it wasn’t valid I did not count it in my numbers.

Overall my results were a good start even if I didn’t hit my daily target.

Below are my results of possible trades, sim trades, and images of the trades.













​


​


​


​


​



_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

Time 4:32 ES 2914.50 Short Sim Live


----------



## Garry MTQ

7 tick target hit


----------



## Garry MTQ

Time 8:53 NQ 9316.00 Long Sim Live


----------



## Garry MTQ

To Profit target + 10 ticks


----------



## Adamroweco

just had a look at what you have been doing will have to go over it again as it look's like a lot of win's 
but well done look's good 
will have to work it out my self ..


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 28 –  Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Daily Review …*

Today is the second day of Sim Trading …

*Actions I took:*


Listened to today’s webinar
Listened to the trading room for the first 90 mins of the US Open
The second day of Sim Trading
Reviewed the potential trades for Tuesday for ES and NQ
*Today’s Webinar*

Over the last couple of week’s Apex have introduced two new trade setups and a third one today.

I have learned them (easy) and watched them on the live charts. I have decided, not to use these until I have results from the original boot amp setups. I will keep watching them to see how they perform.

*The Second day of Sim Trading*

*First, I have a question. Should I post my charts or just the results like below? *​
The following are the 3 trades that I traded today. 

2 ES and 1 NQ trades that all went to target. Total Profit $210.

The running P/L for 2 days of Sim is $312.50








I didn’t make any mistakes today and achieved 3 – 0 and then stopped trading.

The question is how to work my modified 3 – 3 when I am trading two instruments of different values?

My options are:


Ignore the value and just stop at the 3 wins or 3 losses?
Balance the instruments by trading 1 ES and 2 NQ per trade?
Trade the mix until I profit $250 Net or Lose $250 Net?
Apex investing suggest when trading for funding, that you use the second option (1 ES and 2 NQ)

I will review these options to see what I prefer.


*Potential trades for Tuesday for ES and NQ*

Good trades could be found on both ES and NQ. 

The Potential Trade stats look really good with an average of over 90% win rate.

Even though it would appear that the potential is there, you must remember that these are based on 23 hours per day and the sample is still relatively small. The indications are great but the real results becomes reality when you trade live.












_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

Time 4:27 ES 2856.50 Short Sim Live


----------



## Garry MTQ

Full Stop out


----------



## Garry MTQ

Time 4:19 ES 2866.50 Short Sim Live


----------



## Garry MTQ

stopped out!!


----------



## willoneau

Garry MTQ said:


> *First, I have a question. Should I post my charts or just the results like below? *



Log your trades here when you enter them and again straight after you exit them.


----------



## Garry MTQ

Time 4:50 ES 2809.00 Long Sim Live


----------



## Garry MTQ

Profit target filled


----------



## willoneau

Garry MTQ said:


> Profit target filled



Price?


----------



## willoneau

Stop entry = 2825      ES
exit stop = 2792


----------



## willoneau

Garry MTQ said:


> Time 4:50 ES 2809.00 Long Sim Live



How are you trading ES at this time live?


----------



## Garry MTQ

Hi Willoneau,

Thanks for your advice … I am just coming to grips with posting as I enter and exit

I trade the NQ and ES and time as the market is only closed for about an hour each day.

Cheers
Garry


----------



## Garry MTQ

Too late entered and exited at profit 

Entry Long 2797.75 Profit Target 2799.75

Time entry 8:01 bar


----------



## Garry MTQ

Time 8:48 ES 2781.00 Long Sim Live
Stop ES 2776.75


----------



## Garry MTQ

Target 2783 filled


----------



## willoneau

if you post when you trade it is time stamped here which helps a little.


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Please note this is from yesterday.

DAY 29 – Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Daily Sim Review …*

Today is the third day of Sim Trading …

*Actions I took:*


Listened to the trading room for the first 180 mins of the US Open
The third day of Sim Trading
Reviewed the potential trades for Wednesday for ES and NQ
*
The Third day of Sim Trading – Losing Day*

I had a busy day so could not focus on my trading. (Lesson 1)

*Lesson 1* – I missed several trades because I was not focussed – I need to remember to walk away and come back when I can focus.

The market had some big moves and was very fast most of the US Day. (Lesson 2)

*Lesson 2* – The markets were so quick that I didn’t have time to ensure they were valid. There will always be another trade so I don’t have to take the potential trade in front of me.

*What I did right*, was not to take revenge trades or trades that I was not sure were valid or didn’t have time to validate.


Today, I live sim traded 2 trades, 1 ES (Loss), and 1 NQ (Win). Total Loss *– $190*.

*The running P/L for 3 days trading 1 contract on Sim Live is $122.50*

*
Trade 1 Review – ES Short OD Divergence*

Let me first explain how to tell *OD Divergence*.

If you look at the chart below you will see the bar on the left has a black number above it (13K). On the fourth bar from the right, you will see a white number above it (18K). As per the normal rules of divergence it requires for a short to have made a Higher High and the indicator makes a LL.

I find that the OD divergence is very accurate. It would require for this example, that the second OD number be at least 80% of the first but preferably 50%.

At the time I took the trade (Arrow marked OD Short), The bar had an OD number of approx 60% of the 13K. I took the trade, was stopped out and when the price went higher, the OD moved to the HH. I know that the OD number is dynamic but I have never been caught out by this before. At the time I entered it was a valid trade.

The trade became a valid trade where the second arrow (marked Missed Valid). I missed this trade as I was still reviewing the loss (Lesson 3). This trade was two types. First a DR Divergence trade and secondly an Enhanced trade.

*Lesson 3 – Be in the NOW and focus on the chart*

*DR Divergence*

Below the chart, you can see the red and green histogram. This is the trend direction indicator. Note below the first OD Short arrow compared to below the Missed Valid Arrow, this indicator has two hills. Price made Higher Highs and the DR Indicator made Lower Lows … therefore DR Divergence.

*Enhanced Trade*

There are a couple of different forms of enhanced trades but this one is identified by:


Reversal Bar
Red Box at top of the bar
New White Line (MM) from the bar
An existing line (orange PP)
*The first Chart is the ES Trade*





*Trade 2 Review – NQ Short OD + DR Divergence*

This was a simple trade and the reasons I took it is explained above.




*The following is the trades from the NT7 Summary Panel*





*Potential trades for Tuesday for ES and NQ*

Today, especially during the US daytime was very fast on both markets. NQ was quicker then ES.

In my list of potential trades for the day, I have not listed a number of trades as I would consider them not to be realistic trades.

Apex Investing does have a Semi-Automated program that would have helped to get into quick trades. I believe that this program is for more experienced traders who already know the rules and can make super quick decisions on the validity of the trade. I have heard only good things about the program but have not yet used it.








_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

ES Long 2851.75 Live Sim
Stop 2847.50


----------



## Garry MTQ

Stopped out


----------



## Garry MTQ

ES Long 2850.75 Live Sim
Stop 2846.25


----------



## Garry MTQ

Profit target 2852.50 filled


----------



## Garry MTQ

*
I have been trying to post my trades after I enter, but due to the speed of the current market this has not been possible for every trade. I will see what I can do to improve the posting. I missed trades as I was trying to post.

DAY 30 – Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Daily Sim Review …*

Today is day four of the Sim Trading …

*Actions I took:*


Listened to the trading room for the first 90 mins of the US Open
Day four of Sim Trading
Reviewed the potential trades for Thursday for ES and NQ
*Day Four of Sim Trading*

NQ was still a fast market today so I only traded the ES.

I live sim traded 6 trades, 1 ES (Loss) and 5 ES (winners). *Total Profit $245*.

*The running P/L for 4 days of Sim is $367.50*

*Trade 1* ES Short NTX – Trend trade (Loss – $230)





*Trade 2* ES Long Enhanced and DTX Trade (Profit + $95)

The *DTX trade* is simply:


Reversal Bar
Box with blue square in it. On top of bar if short and bottom of bar for long (TX)
With another box and blue square within 5 ticks and up to 30 bars from the most recent (double)




*Trade 3* ES Long OD Divergence Trade (Profit + $95)




*Trade 4* Long ES OD Divergence Trade (Profit + $95)




*Trade 5* OD Divergence Long Trade (Profit + $95)




*Trade 6* Enhanced Long Trade (Profit + $95)




The following is the trades from the NT7 Summary Panel




*Potential trades for Thursday – ES and NQ*

The markets were moving very quick again. I did not trade NQ.

In my list of potential trades for the day, I have not listed a number of trades as I would consider them not to be realistic trades.







_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

Hi Everyone,

I have had a couple of people say that the stats are a little confusing.

Sorry if I have confused anyone. Thanks for letting me know.

To compare any stats with the Sim Trading is too soon.


*My Results for the four Sim Trading days:*




I will post later today the results from Friday.


*Spreadsheets Explained*




*The first data is for ES*

*Section 1:* Section for the possible trades identified on a static chart but not taken

*Section 2:* Results of ES Possible trades split into General Setups. Sometimes when a trade is identified in can fall into 2 groups and these numbers count each individual setup.

*Section 3:* This lists the actual Sim Trades in line with the appropriate potential trade. If the sim trade does not line up with a trade in section 1, then it is added to section 1 but not counted in that section.

*Section 4:* This section shows the start and stop time for potential trades. Also, any comments are added here





*The second data is for NQ*

*Section 5:* Section for the possible trades identified on a static chart but not taken

*Section 6:* Results of NQ Possible trades split into General Setups. Sometimes when a trade is identified in can fall into 2 groups and these numbers count each individual setup.

*Section 7:* This lists the actual Sim Trades in line with the appropriate potential trade. If the sim trade does not line up with a trade in section 1, then it is added to section 1 but not counted in that section.

*Section 8:* This section shows the start and stop time for potential trades. Also, any comments are added here

*Section 9:* This section shows the Daily and To-Date Summary for ONLY Sim Trades





*Section 10: *This section is a copy of the sim trades from the Ninja Trader platform.
I post this for two reasons.

First I want to show some proof that I took the trades at the times I took them. I wanted to post as I enter trades but that is not always practical.

Secondly, if anyone wanted to check their charts then Section 10 fives you better information for that. My trade times are entered at the bar time where as in Section 10, it will show the exact time I enter.

I do keep other stats on my spreadsheets but it would only be more confusing if I included them at this point.

I hope this helps and if you have any ideas about how I can present it better then please let me know.

Cheers
Garry


----------



## Garry MTQ

ES Short 2882.00
Stop 2886.25
Target 2879.75


----------



## Garry MTQ

Correct target was 2880.25 Filled at 2880.50


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 31 – Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Daily Sim Review …*

Today is day five of the Sim Trading …

*Actions I took:*


Listened to the trading room for the first 120 mins of the US Open
Day four of Sim Trading
Reviewed the potential trades for Friday for ES and NQ
*Day Five of Sim Trading – Options Expiration created some fast markets*

NQ was still a fast market today so I only traded the ES.

I live sim traded 8 trades, 2 ES (Loss), and 6 ES (winners). Total Profit $97.50.

*Lessons*

Both of the losses were mistakes by me. And I took a profit early on 1 trade.

The mistakes were caused by me not reading the chart properly!!!

*Actions to help:*

I will practice more with speed so I train my mind to identify the patterns quicker.

*What I am happy with:*

The reason I took profit early as the market looked like it was going into chop so I took profit at the top of the chop. After reviewing the trade, I am happy with the action I took.

I was very happy that when I had a loss, I was quick to take the next trade. I took a loss, entry at 9:41, and then entered a winning trade at 9:41:58 followed my another profitable trade at 9:43.

At about 10:00 I decided that as I was now back in profit for the day and I had made 2 mistakes then I would stop trading for the day. I wanted to make sure that I reviewed the trades I had made a mistake with before risking anything else. Get my head right for nest week.

I consider my first week of sim trading to be a reasonable week.

*Trade 1* – ES Long NTX – OD (Profit $145)





*Trade 2* – ES Long Enhanced Long (Profit + $20)

You can see how the market went sideways.




*Trade 3 and Trade 4*

*Trade 3* – ES Long – I don’t know what I was thinking!! (Loss -$217)

*Trade 4* – ES Long – Enhanced and DR Divergence Trade (Profit $95)

It was a quick trade and I remained focused.




*Trade 5, 6 and 7*

*Trade 5* – Enhanced short trade but it followed a long smooth trend – NOT VALID (Loss -$230)

*Trade 6* – DTX short Trade (Profit + $95)

If you look at the image below then you will see in the panel 2nd from the bottom, a green line. This shows when the DTX is valid.

*Trade 7* – NTX long Trend Trade (Profit + $95)




*Trade 8* – OD Divergence short Trade (Profit + $95)




The following is the trades from the *NT7 Summary Panel*




*Potential trades for Friday – ES and NQ*

The markets were moving very quickly again. I did not trade NQ and looking at the NQ chart most trade setups would have been too quick to enter.

In my list of potential trades for the day, I have not listed a number of trades as I would consider them not to be realistic trades.

The ES session did provide a number of trades that could be entered and you could have profited from them.









_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

Late trade 8:42 Long ES 2927.50 hit target of 2929.25  at 8:42


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 32 – Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Daily Sim Review …*

Today is day six of Sim Trading …

*Actions I took:*


Listened to the trading room for the first 120 mins of the US Open
Day Six of Sim Trading
Reviewed the potential trades for Friday for ES and NQ
*Comments:*

I have had a few questions asked so I thought I would touch on them first today.


I am not affiliated with any company that I mention or don’t mention.
If at the end of the 90 days I am not profitable then I will start the 90-day process with another company.
If I like or don’t like something about a company then I will post about it. No Company is perfect!
I am doing this challenge so I can learn, experience, and challenge myself. Hopefully, others will learn along the way and we can help each other to become better.
The Daily Potential Trades are exactly that … potential. I do this to learn the setups, benchmark against my sim/live trades, and to gather information to validate the setups. This includes the best time of day to trade, Optimum targets and stops, and a heap of other useful information.
My Sim Trading results will be different from yours. It is a learning tool.
When I am happy with my sim trading I will put the setups and myself to the test by participating in a Funded Trader Test.
I post my experience as I see it.
I welcome feedback, questions, and suggestions on how I can improve the challenge and posts.
*Day Six of Sim Trading – NQ still fast at times*

NQ was still a fast market today so I only traded the ES.

I live sim traded 4 trades, 1 ES (Loss), and 3 ES (winners). *Total Profit $230*.

*Trade 1 – ES Short NTX – OD (Profit $70)*

The divergence can be seen from the left side number (22K) to the right side number (8983). Price went higher but the OD number went lower.





*Trade 2 – ES Long Enhanced Long (Profit + $82.50)*




*Trade 3 – ES Long* – This was a TX – Trend trade but it was invalid due to it being against the 60K – 25K Divergence short. No short signal was given but the divergence was still valid. Stop was moved to Breakeven as soon as I noticed it was not valid. (Loss -$5)




*Trade 4 – Enhanced Trade Long Trade (Profit + $85.50)*




*The following is the trades from the NT7 Summary Panel*




*Potential trades for Monday- ES and NQ*

NQ was very quick at times and had 14 valid trades but they were spread out.

In my list of potential trades for the day, I have not listed a number of trades as I would consider them not to be realistic trades.

The ES session did provide 8 valid trades that could be entered and you could have profited from them.

There were a number of setups that were not valid and you could have been caught out due to the speed of the market or boredom. At times ES was very slow!











_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

Long ES 2941.00
Target 2942.75
Stop 2938.75


----------



## Garry MTQ

Hit Target not filled full stop out


----------



## Garry MTQ

Long ES 2935.25
Target 2937.00
Stop 2930.50


----------



## Garry MTQ

Target filled


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 33 – Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Daily Sim Review …*

Today is Day Seven of Sim Trading …

*Actions I took:*


Listened to the trading room for the first 120 mins of the US Open
Day Seven of Sim Trading
Reviewed the potential trades for Friday for ES and NQ.
*Day Six of Sim Trading – Markets a mixture of fast and slow*

Both markets presented good opportunities

*I live sim traded 9 trades:*


1 ES (Loss), and 6 ES (winners)
No NQ(Loss), and 2 NQ(winners)
Total Profit $262.50.

*Trade 1 – ES Long DTX (Loss $230)*

Target was hit but not filled and then the market came down and hit my stop.

I have noticed that I am better off overall if I don’t move my stop unless there is a valid reason. A bounce off of the target price is not a valid reason.





*Trade 2 – ES Long Enhanced Long (Profit + $82.50)*




*Trade 3 – ES Long Enhanced Long (Profit + $95.00)*




*Trade 4 – Trend Trade Long (Profit + $20.00)*

The Yellow cluster bars represent possible chop. Price was moving very slow and with the clusters, I moved the exit to just above BE.




*Trades 5, 6 and 7*

*Trade 5* – Trend Trade Short (Profit + $95.00)

*Trade 6* – Divergence Trade Long (Profit + $95.00)

*Trade 7* – DTX Trade Short (Profit + $20.00)

Trade 7 was very slow so I moved the target just below BE




*NQ Trades 1 and 2*

Trade 1 – Divergence Trade ($40.00)

Trade 2 – Divergence and Double TX Trade ($45.00)

I did take one other trade in NQ and it went to profit but after reviewing it I found that it wasn’t valid. So I left it out of the results.




*The following is the trades from the NT7 Summary Panel*




*Potential trades for Tuesday - ES and NQ*







*Sim Trade Results Overview*





_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 34 – Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Daily Sim Review …*

Today is Day Eight of Sim Trading …

*Actions I took:*


Listened to the trading room for the first 120 mins of the US Open
Day Eight of Sim Trading
Reviewed the potential trades for Friday for ES and NQ.
Reviewed the next step to this challenge
*The Next Step in the Challenge – Evaluation for Funding*

The sim trading has been going well, and if the next couple of days continue to be good then it might be time to put it to the test. I will review it again this weekend. Note next Monday is a US Holiday.

The next step will be to choose and participate in an evaluation with a company that funds traders.

At this time, I intend to start an evaluation either next Tuesday (Monday being a holiday) or the following Monday.
*
Day Eight of Sim Trading – I only traded NQ*

What an interesting day! I decided to trade NQ as it was moving better then ES and I would watch a new setup on ES. That really didn’t work out as ES had a limited number of trades for the setup evaluation.

On the overhand, NQ gave plenty of trades to take.

You may have noticed that some of my trades have different profit and loss values. I have been getting slippage, both positive and negative even in sim!!! So I record whatever the Sim Live results are.

*I live sim traded 3 trades:*

3 NQ (winners)

*Total Profit $155.00.*

*Trade 1 – NQ Short DR Divergence Profit +$45.00*





*Trade 2 – NQ Short Double TX Profit +$50.00*

I missed this trade and when I noticed I waited to see if the price action would go to my entry price. When it started heading back down I placed my order at the original price and it took off down.




*Trade 3 – NQ Long TX Trend Profit + $60.00*




*The following is the trades from the NT7 Summary Panel*




*Potential trades for Wednesday- ES and NQ*





Sim Trade Results Overview





_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

Long ES 2445.50
Target 2947.50
Stop 2941.25


----------



## Garry MTQ

Target filled


----------



## Garry MTQ

Happened too quick
Long ES 2950,75
Target 2952.75
Target Hit


----------



## Garry MTQ

I just noticed I put the wrong entry price in todays first trade it should be ES 2945.50


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 35 – Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Daily Sim Review …*

Today is Day Nine of Sim Trading …

*Actions I took:*


Listened to the trading room for the first 120 mins of the US Open
Listened to the live webinar
Day Nine of Sim Trading
Reviewed the potential trades for Thursday on ES and NQ.
Started looking at funding companies
*Day Nine of Sim Trading – I traded both NQ and ES. Heaps of news around the Open.*

I live sim traded 5 trades:


2 NQ winners
2 ES winners and 1 BE (-$5.00 commission)
*Total Profit $275.00.*

*Trade 1 – NQ Short TX Range Trade Profit +$45.00*

I don’t normally trade this setup, but it was so obvious that I took it.

The trade was bouncing in a nice range and the entry was a TX entry and because it was short from the top of the range it didn’t need DR (trend) with it.





*Trade 2 – NQ Short OD + DR Divergence Trade Profit +$45.00*



*Trade 1 – ES Long OD Divergence Profit + $95.00*

I didn’t include the first Low with an OD of 17K. Price went up and then made a lower low with an OD of 9334. The bar setup with a TX entry.




*Trade 2 – ES Long Enhanced Trade Profit + $95.00*




*Trade 3 – ES Long Enhanced Trade Loss – $5.00*

I broke my rules!!

The trade hit the target and then quickly started to move back to the entry price. I moved my stop to the entry price and was filled. Price then continued up above my target.

I understand why I moved it but it was more to do with the recency effect caused by being fully stopped out in a similar trade.

I will review and see if I need to change my trading plan or look at ways to prevent myself from breaking the rules.




*The following is the trades from the NT7 Summary Panel*




*Potential trades for Thursday- ES, and NQ*









*Sim Trade Results Overview*





_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 36 – Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Daily Sim Review …*

Today is Day Ten of Sim Trading …

*Actions I took:*


Listened to the trading room for the first 120 mins of the US Open
Listened to the second live webinar for the week
Day Nine of Sim Trading
Reviewed the potential trades for Friday on ES and NQ
*Day Nine of Sim Trading – I traded both NQ and ES. Heaps of news around the Open.*

I live sim traded 10 trades:

3 NQ trades – 2 winners and 1 loss (-$30.00)
7 ES trades – 6 winners and 1 loss (+315.00)
*Total Profit $285.00.*

*Trade 1 – NQ Long DTX Trade Loss -$120.00*

Looking back I can see a couple of reasons not to take this trade – hindsight is wonderful.

The trade was valid.





*Trade 2 – Valid NQ Long DTX Trade Profit +$45.00*




*Trade 3 – NQ Long OD + DR Divergence Trade Profit +$45.00*




*Trade 1 – Valid ES Short Enhanced + Trend Trade Loss -$192.50*



*ES Trades 2, 3 and 4*

*Trade 2 Valid Enhanced Short Trade Profit + $95.00*

*Trade 3 Valid OD Divergence Long Trade Profit + $95.00

Trade 4 Valid Enhanced Long Trade Profit + $95.00*




*Trade 5 Valid OD Divergence Short Trade Profit + $95.00*




*Trade 6 Valid Enhanced Long Trade Profit + $32.50*

The trade was so slow and bounced backwards and forwards from positive to negative so I moved the target to 32.50. Today was the day before a long weekend and was performing a bit erratic.

*Trade 7 Valid Double TX and Trend Short Trade Profit + $95.00*




*The following is the trades from the NT7 Summary Panel*




*Potential trades for Friday – ES and NQ*








*Sim Trade Results Overview*





_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 37 + 38 – Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Funded Trading Companies Review …*

This weekend is a long weekend in the US …

*Actions I took:*


Reviewed by 10 days of Sim Trading
Reviewed a number of Trading Companies who offer funding
Continued Market Replay practice
*Sim Trade Results Overview*




10 days of Sim Trading is really not long enough to test and prove much. But I consider the results to be good enough for me to move to the next stage of the challenge.

As readers may know from my early post, I am already funded by Topstep Trader. I used my own scalping system to trade the 30 Year Bonds.

This challenge is totally separate from what I do in the TST Funded account.

I reviewed a number of *Trading Companies who offer funding* if you can pass their testing.

A lot of these companies have so many rules that it seems they really don’t want you to pass. Since the last time I looked at these companies I have noticed a number of the prices and rules have changed.

Some of the Companies I have heard complaints about the traders not getting paid or paid slowly. So I avoided them. I have no proof of any of the stories but have chosen to play safe and avoid.

I am very happy with Topstep Trader but wanted to try another company.

*The Company I chose is Leeloo Trading* https://www.leelootrading.com/

Basically they only have 3 Rules:


Don’t exceed your daily Loss Limit
Don’t reach your max drawdown
Reach your profit target while illustrating consistency
They base the funding on the number of contracts you can trade. Other companies have a dollar amount you choose to test for.

An example would be TST who have a $50,000 Test option which costs $165 per month


Profit Target $3,000 per stage (*2 stages*)
Maximum contract size = 5
*Daily Loss Limit = $1,000*
*Weekly Loss Limit = $1,000*
*Trailing Max DD = $2,000*
*Other rules including time of day you can trade, etc*
If you are funded then the split is 80:20
And you keep 100% of the first $5,000
You can take as long as you want to reach the target as long as you don’t break any of the rules.
The minimum time to pass would be 5 days for stage 1 and 10 days for stage 2
*This would compare to the Leeloo Account Cost $170 per month*

Profit Target $3,000
Up to 8 contracts
*$2,500 Max Drawdown based from the High Water Mark*
No Daily Loss Limit
No other rules
If you are funded then the split is 80:20
And you keep 100% of the first $8,000
You can take as long as you want to reach the target as long as you don’t break the DD rule.
The minimum time to pass would be 10 days
Apex Investing has chosen Leeloo Trading as a recommended company and currently offer a 15% discount for the first month

So, you can see from the points above, there are a number of good reasons to try Leeloo Trading.

I will explain the $2,500 Max Drawdown in a coming post.


Over the next couple of days I will decide when I will start the Leeloo Test. At this time I believe Tuesday will be start day. I don’t want to start on a slow or low volume day (Day after a long weekend)!



_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

Disclaimer

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Rising Trailing Max Drawdown Explained*

With the Leeloo evaluation, it is critical to understand the "Rising Trailing Max Drawdown"

The (Rising) Trailing Max Drawdown is quantified and termed the *Limited Trailing Minimum Account Balance (LTMAB)*.    The max drawdown amount assigned to your particular Evaluation account (_example- $2500 for 8 contract account_), *trails your OPEN equity, intra-trade.  (NOT closed profit)*.  It will NEVER stop trailing the highest UNREALIZED profit point of your account throughout the *ENTIRE Evaluation*.

An *Example* using the 8 contracts- $2,500 LTMAB):

When you start you can only lose $2500. Assume account balance of $50,000

At this time the account will be closed if the account balance is 50,000 - 2,500 = $47,500

If the first trade goes into profit during the trade eg +$100 is the highest amount in profit, even if the trade ends less or even with a loss. Let us assume you made a $50 profit.

At this point your account balance = 50,000 + 50 = 50,050 and your LTMAB = 50,000 + 100 = 50,100 minus your 2500 = $47,600.

It is always based on the intra-trade high.

Once you pass the evaluation and become funded they stop trailing the DD at just over your initial funded account amount.

You can check this amount at any time on the Rithmic dashboard.

*Any questions please let me know.*

Cheers
Garry


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 40 – Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – 1st Day of Funding evaluation …*

Today is the first day of the Leeloo Funding Evaluation …

*Actions I took:*


Listened to the trading room for the first 30 mins of the US Open
Signed up with Leeloo for the evaluation and set it all up
*Day 1 of Funding Evaluation*

I set up the connections required for Leeloo. It was easy and I was all setup in under 20 minutes.

The setup uses Ninjatrader with Rithmic Trader Pro.

The starting balance was $50,000 with the DD limit of $47,500.

*I placed 6 trades:*


3 NQ trades – 3 winners (+$135.00)
3 ES trades – 2 winners and 1 loss (+135.00)
*Total Profit $270.00.*

Trade 1 – NQ Long Divergence Trade (Profit +$45.00)

The trade was valid.





*Trade 2 – Valid NQ Short DTX and Enhanced Trade (Profit +$45.00)*





*Trade 3 – NQ Long DTX Trade (Profit +$45.00)*




*I did not trade ES as well as I did NQ!*

*Trade 1 – Valid ES Short Enhanced + Trend Trade (Loss -$5.00)*

The trade was a valid trade but I managed it poorly. This was my first trade and I set the profit on the Dom at 10 ticks when it should have been 8.

The trade hit my proper target and then retraced back to the entry and kept bouncing around the entry price. It was like pulling teeth!!! Slooooow. So I moved the stop to BE and was stopped out. As you can see the trade then went to profit +.




*ES Trades 2 and 3*

*Trade 2 Valid Enhanced LongTrade Profit + $45.00*

Again the slow price action affected my judgement and I moved the profit target closer.

*Trade 3 Valid Trend ShortTrade Profit + $95.00*






*The following is the trades from the NT7 Summary Panel*






*Potential trades for Friday – ES and NQ*









*Rithmic Overview*





_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 40 –  Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Day 2 of Funding evaluation …*

Today is the second day of the Leeloo Funding Evaluation …

*Actions I took:*


Listened to the trading room for the first 60 mins of the US Open
Watched Darrell run through a day of trading in the first webinar for the week
Traded Day 2
*Day 2 of Funding Evaluation*

Both markets were fast and NQ appeared to have low liquidity. Traders were having slippage with entering and exiting on NQ.

I decided not to trade NQ and placed 2 trades with ES before the market did some big swings. I watched for a while and decided I had made a profit so why risk it in this type of market. My goal is to pass the funding evaluation and not blow up the account. After reviewing the market after the close, I was happy I stopped trading for the day.

*I placed 2 ES trades:*


2 ES trades – 2 winners (+190.00)
*Total Profit for the Day  $190.00*

*Total Running Profit for the Evaluation = $468.48 (2 days)*

*Trade 1 – Valid ES Short DTX and Enhanced Trade  (Profit +$95.00)*





*Trade 2 – Valid ES  Short Trend Trade  (Profit +$95.00)*




*The following is the trades from the NT7 Summary Panel*





*Potential trades – ES and NQ*






*Rithmic Overview*





_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 42 – Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Day 3 of Funding evaluation …*

Today is the third day of the Leeloo Funding Evaluation and a crazy market…

*Actions I took:*

Listened to the trading room for the first 120 mins of the US Open
Traded Day 3
*Day 3 of Funding Evaluation*

NQ again had reduced liquidity. Traders were having slippage with entering and exiting on NQ.

ES was fast at times and very slow at other times.

I was trading ES and watching NQ. When the markets are working so differently I find that it can affect my decision making. On days like this, it would be best if I just focus on one market.

The list of potential trades is short. A few possible trades were left off the list as the market was moving too quickly. The list only includes trades I would expect to be able to enter.

*I placed 2 ES trades and 1 NQ Trade:*


2 ES trades – 2 winners (+190.00)
1 NQ trade – 1 loser (-110.00)
*Total Profit for the Day $80.00*

*Total Running Profit for the Evaluation = $551.66 (3 days)

Trade 1 – Valid ES Long Trend Trade (Profit +$95.00)*





*Trade 2 – Valid ES Long Enhanced and Trend Trade (Profit +$95.00)*




*Trade 3 – Valid NQ Long Divergence Trade (Loss –$105.00)*

The target was hit but not filled and it quickly hit my stop.




*The following is the trades from the NT7 Summary Panel*




*Potential trades – ES and NQ*





*Rithmic Overview*








_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*DAY 43 – 45 – Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Day 4 of Funding evaluation …*

Day 43, Today is the fourth day of the Leeloo Funding Evaluation …

*Actions I took:*


Listened to the trading room for the first 120 mins of the US Open
Traded very badly on Day 4
Rested on Day 44 and 45
*Day 4 of Funding Evaluation –Knowing when to quit and when to push*

*Day 4 was Friday and I did everything wrong.* So let’s start from the beginning and see what lessons I can learn …

I am *embarrassed *to tell this story … but it helps me to go through it so I won’t do it again.

Every now and again I suffer from those lovely migraines where you lose your vision and then you have a really a bad headache for a number of days or more!! So Friday was my second in a week.

My vision came back in time for me to trade. So I assumed I could work through the headache to trade.

When I started to trade I was feeling fatigued but knew I would be fine.

I had forgotten to listen to Kenny Rogers song “know when to hold them and know when to fold them”

*Lesson 1: Do not trade when fatigued, sick, or not at your best.*

NQ again had reduced liquidity. Traders were having slippage with entering and exiting on NQ.

Both markets ranged in speed but could have been traded successfully.

I was trading ES and watching NQ.

*Chop Trades*

One of the lessons I have learned with this system and with ES (Not NQ), was when a certain type of chop forms on the chart then I do not trade in, out or back into that chop. *Apex has a saying you need to take probability trades NOT possibility trades*. Entering these trades can be profitable but they are a possibility NOT a probability trade. I often had problems seeing the chop when I was doing market replay and had improved to not trade those trades. I even created an indicator so I could see that chop easier.

In the image of the first three trades, you will see blue boxes(2) around the chop zones I have mentioned. Also, in the third section from the bottom, you will see red blocks (3) which is my chop indicator.

*Lesson 2: If you have problems identifying chop then make sure you have all your facilities working when you are trading*

*Trade 1* – *NOT VALID* ES Long DTX Trade *(Loss -$217.50)*

I did not notice the chop to the left of the entry. Rule: do not trade into the chop

*Trade 2* – *NOT VALID* ES Long Enhanced Trade *(Profit +$95.00)*

I did not notice the chop to the left of the entry. Rule: do not trade into the chop

*Trade 3 – NOT VALID* ES Long DTX and Enhanced Trade *(Loss -$217.50)*

I did not notice the chop to the left of the entry. Rule: do not trade into the chop

*Lack of focus and being fatigued!!*




After the mess of the first three trades, *I realized my mistakes. But not the root cause!!*

So I kept trading …

*Trade 4 – Valid* ES Long Enhanced and Divergence Trade *(Profit +$95.00)*




*Trade 5 – Valid* ES Long Divergence Trade (Profit-$57.50)

The trade was a long where the 18K and arrow is.

I entered 1 tick above the bar … *but somehow entered short*!?! When I noticed I exited … for a profit.

*There is a saying about: if life hits you with a stick and you don’t listen, then it will hit you with a 4 x 2, and then if you don’t listen it will hit you with a truck (or something like that).*




At this point, I am down -$172.50 and fatigued, knowing I can make 1 more profitable trade!! So I wait about 80 minutes for the next trade!

*Trade 6 – NOT VALID* ES Long DTX Trade *(Loss -$217.50)*

You can see from the image, I repeated the mistake again.

*Rule: do not trade into the chop or when you are not 100% well!*

*Total for the Day:*

6 Trades, 3 wins, 3 loss with a *Loss of -$411.14*

The next 2 days I relaxed so I am ready for a better week.




The following is the trades from the NT7 Summary Panel




Potential trades – ES and NQ







*Rithmic Overview*







_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

I am having the rest of the week off to help me recover from the migraines,


----------



## willoneau

Garry MTQ said:


> *My goal is to see if I can become profitable in 90 days.*



So how is it going so far?


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – “I’m Back!” …*

After a period of cluster migraines and headaches, I am back to continue my challenge …

*Health Update:*

After consistent and endless migraines where I lose my vision and then when it returns I am left with a bad headache, I am happy to say it has been over 9 days since my last migraine and 4 days since my last headache. All medical tests have given me a green light.

I have not been able to trade due to my associated vision issues!!

*So where to now:*

I was 45 days through my challenge and have approximately 45 days off from trading. 90 Days!!!

As I have not been trading, my thoughts are that I will spend the next week reviewing, catching up on Apex Trading videos and sim trading. After which I will have 30 days to complete my challenge to be profitable and then review where to go from there.

At this time I will only trade ES. This will allow me to ease back into trading and screen time.

*Actions I took today:*


Listened to the trading room but found it annoyed my head (too early .. I think!)
Traded 1 trade in Sim … profitable
Reviewed the market from open on Sun until close on Monday to identify trades I thought were valid trades on ES
*Potential ES Trades*

It was a strange day in the ES market and I didn’t see any valid trades I would take from 5:30am until 14:25.

The profitable trade I took in sim was at 5:32am.

Maybe that was my time away from the market!

I did see 6 valid trades for the period from open Sunday until close Monday.

To help me get my form back I will start recording on my spreadsheet all potential trades even if I do not consider them valid so I can record why I chose not to enter them. I just need to sort out how best I will record it.

*Resources*

I have decided to add a section on resources that I have found to be useful.

The first is the new series of 3 minute coaching videos by Brett Steenbarger.





Potential trades – ES





_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer *

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies.

Cheers
Garry_


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 36 Days …*

It is surprising how quickly you lose your edge after having time away from the market!

*Actions I took today:*


Traded 1 trade-in Sim … profitable
Reviewed the market from open on Monday until close on Tuesday to identify trades I thought were valid trades on ES
*Potential ES Trades *

ES performed well, providing many setups for entry.

The profitable trade I took in sim was at 7:20 am. 

The trade was a Long entry ETX and DTX setup. 

*Just to recap what the setup was:*

The *ETX Setup* can be seen at the bottom of the entry bar (reversal) with the Green box and the blue solid square in it. The ETX also requires 2 other setups. One is the orange inside the box has an orange line extending right (Paw) and the second is the white line below the paw which is already existing, before the setup bar and continues right.

The *DTX Setup* is simply a double TX (Green box and the blue solid square in it) which occurs at a similar price level within 30 bars.

The green line in the bottom window shows that a DTX is forming/has formed.

If you do the sums you will see my profit was $ 100 – commission. (1 contract)

I did not record several DTX trades as they occurred in the coil chop. As I wasn’t sure of the rules around the coil chop and DTX I left them out of the stats. I did notice that most of them were profitable.

I will review the videos and notes to clarify this for tomorrow.

*Slippage Question*

Some people ask about slippage in the live market … I find as long as the liquidity is good on the bar then it is rare for me to have slippage on ES.  This is more important on NQ as it often has low liquidity on the bar and slippage in and/or out can be a problem





Potential trades – ES






_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer *

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 35 Days …*

Still finding my feet …

*Actions I took today:*

Traded 1 trade-in Sim … Breakeven – commission
Reviewed the market to identify trades I thought were valid trades on ES
Reviewed my rules

*Potential ES Trades*

Plenty of News today. My rule is to not trade 5 minutes before or after news and open of markets

ES performed OK considering and provided 8 valid setups for entry.

On the spreadsheet below you will see that I identified 9 trades not 8.

The first trade was a trade I would have taken but actually was not a valid trade. I had my chart zoomed in too far and did not notice that the price action was in a range. My entry would have been in the middle of the range. My solution to prevent this is to first have my chart zoomed out more then I did or have a second zoomed out chart so I can see the bigger picture. Secondly, I need to remember to look left before I take a trade.

*Sim Trade*

The trade I took in sim was at 7:23 am.

The trade was a Long entry TX-T and TD setup.

Just to recap what the setup was:

The *TX-T Setup* can be seen at the bottom of the entry bar (reversal) with the Green box and the blue solid square in it. The “-T” means that it is with the trend. The trend can be seen below as a green histogram.

The *TD Setup* can be seen by the 3 colored faces below the bar previous to the setup bar.

*How did I crash this trade?*

The trade was very slow-moving and it moved to the 7 ticks (official target) two bars after entry before moving back to below the entry. I tried to drag the target on the chart, from 8 ticks to 7 … when I let it go, it took me out at entry!!!!!

As you can see, the price then went up over 12 points.

My mistake …






*Potential trades – ES*





*Resources:*

One of the podcasts that I enjoy listening to is called *The Trading Coach Podcast* by Akil Stokes.

I do not follow his trading methodology but enjoy his concepts on his coaching podcast.

They can be found on a heap of podcast sites or on Youtube.


https://anchor.fm/thetradingcoachpodcast



_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies_


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 34 Days …*

Interesting day and good learning …

*Actions I took today:*


Traded 1 trade in Sim … to profit
Reviewed the market to identify trades I thought were valid trades on ES
Listened and learned in the Trading Room about trailing stops and going for larger targets
*Trading Room*

As my head is still tender and it affects my focus, I spent most of the trading session (3 hours) listening and watching Darrell explain how to trail stops and go for larger targets. He used an additional chart which he calls a simplicity chart. 

Darrell and a number of people in the room had great success using this method. Darrell trades using multiple contracts and was up $22,000 in less than 20 mins using this method. Note, Darrell often trades with between 2 and 30 contracts so don’t get lost with the $$. The lesson to me is that he has faith in the method to risk the contracts he trades and it appeared to work for others in the room. I then need to learn the method (simple) and test it to see if I can make it work for me.

I will not spend time incorporating this method in my trading until I am consistently profitable with the scalper setups and targets. It definitely looks like it has promise.



*Potential ES Trades *

ES provided 16 valid setups for entry. 4 were losers!!

*Sim Trade*

The one trade I took in sim was at 11:13 am. 

The trade was a Short entry ETX-T. 







*
Potential trades – ES*







*Resources:*

Watch this space for more resources that I find useful. 

I will include books, articles, podcasts, interviews, videos,  hypnosis/meditation audios, mental exercises, and more …


_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 33 Days …*

Not many trades …

*Actions I took today:*


Traded 1 in Sim … to profit … on review it was not valid!!
Reviewed the market to identify trades I thought were valid trades on ES
Lost data (Internet issue) early so didn’t watch much of the US market session
*Potential ES Trades*

ES provided 2 valid setups for entry. 1 Winner

The day was interesting in that the market moved from one area of clustered movement to another area of clustered movement.

My rules with ES, prevent me from trading during, in or out of Coil Chop.

The Coil Chop, in this case, is described as a series of 3 bars where the bars are either up-down-up or down-up-down. I highlight this Coil Chop movement with an indicator at the bottom of my chart. In the chart below you can see the three red thick bars at the bottom left of my chart.

*Sim Trade Taken but not valid*

The one trade I took in sim was at 10:00 am.

The trade was a Short entry NTX-T and also a DTX-T.

*Why was this trade not valid?*

If you look from the left side of the start:


price action is sitting in between 2 white lines (MM) and at the bottom of the page, you will see the red blocks for Coil Chop.
price then moved up out of the coil chop area and then back down to the bottom of the clustered area
again price moved up out of that zone to create a double top and a sell signal.
price then moved back into the zone.
The question is … would this trade be a possibility trade or a probability trade?

*Question on why I track the trades during the 24 hours*

I have a number of reason for tracking the 24 hours:


to see if the system works at all times during the day
work out which is the best TOD (time of day) to trade
I can review using TOD and explore different stops and target levels
it gives me more practice at identifying the setups






*Potential trades – ES*





*Resources:*

Watch this space for more resources that I find useful.

I will include books, articles, podcasts, interviews, videos, hypnosis/meditation audios, mental exercises, and more …


_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 32 Days …*

Sunday and Monday Markets …

*Actions I took today:*


Computer issues so I did not trade!!
Reviewed the market to identify trades I thought were valid trades on ES
Reviewed videos on the setups
*Potential ES Trades*

ES provided 7 valid trades and potentially profitable for the day.

Most of the trades appeared between 3am and 10am.

*Potential trades – ES*




*Resources:*

I always enjoy *resources from Dr. Van K Tharp*.

Take his *free test to see what type of trader you are*.

It has been based on the research of over 5000 traders.

It only takes *4 minutes* …

https://tharptrading.com/trader-test


_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer:*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 31 Days …*

Not many trades again  … NQ was fast!

*Actions I took today:*


Traded 1 in Sim … to profit
Reviewed the market to identify trades I thought were valid trades on ES
Had data issues (stopping) around the open!!
Listened to the Trading Room where Darrell called a number of trades from the Simplicity Chart
*Leeloo Trading Evaluation – ceteris paribus*

If all other things are equal (ceteris paribus), then I will be back trading the Leeloo Evaluation Account tomorrow.

*Potential ES Trades *

ES provided 5 valid setups for entry. 4 Winners.

Four of the five trades occurred between 543am and 1042am.

*Sim Trade Taken to profit*

The one trade I took in sim was at 5:43 am. 

The trade was a Long entry EL (Elevator) trade.

You can identify the elevator trade clearly in the chart below in the third indicator box from the bottom. The white indicator on the red box. The white is the elevator and the red is the coil chop indicator.

In previous posts, I have said I do not trade in, out, or back into coil chop. This is the one exception were the price breaks out from the coil chop.





*Potential trades – ES*






*Resources:*

I hope you tried the Van Tharp Trader Test that I posted yesterday.

Here is the link again … just in case you missed it.

https://tharptrading.com/trader-test

Watch this space for more resources that I find useful. 

I will include books, articles, podcasts, interviews, videos,  hypnosis/meditation audios, mental exercises, and more …



_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 30 Days …*

More migraines, trading my Leeloo evaluation account,  fast NQ, Slow ES, and 30-year bonds …

*Actions I took today:*

Traded my Leeloo Evaluation Account …
Reviewed the market to identify trades I thought were valid trades on ES
Listened to the Trading Room where Darrell called a number of trades from the Simplicity Chart
*Leeloo Trading Evaluation *

I started my trading day with another migraine!@#. 

When I started I noticed I missed a couple of ES trades (5:08 and 6:06).

As ES wasn’t giving trades, I watched ES, YM, NQ, and 30 year Bonds to see how they were trading.

30 Year Bonds presented 2 trades that I just scalped to see how it responded (Profit +$62.50)

Then I notice a trade in NQ setting up and quickly entered it … (Profit +$75.00)

I then noticed that the NQ chart was still in Sim!!! 

Ok, good practice

ES did not give me any entries during the time I was watching.

Total Profit in Leeloo = $62.50 – commission

*Leeloo Goals*

With 30 days left in this challenge, my goals in the 30 days are:

Be profitable. That means to average $200 per day in the last week of the challenge
Pass the evaluation and become funded
*Potential ES Trades *

ES provided 6 valid setups for the day . 6 Winners.



*Potential trades – ES*










*Resources:*

Watch this space for more resources that I find useful. 

I will include books, articles, podcasts, interviews, videos,  hypnosis/meditation audios, mental exercises, and more …

_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 29 Days …*

I struggled mentally today …

*Actions I took today:*

Traded my Leeloo Evaluation Account …
Reviewed the market to identify trades I thought were valid trades on ES
*Leeloo Trading Evaluation* 

Today I struggled mentally!

I still have a headache from yesterday’s migraine. This stress intensified my underlying fears of missing out and losing. This was reflected predominantly in my emotions while I was trading.

I managed this extra stress by:

identifying what it was and that I why I was feeling this way
reviewing the setup to ensure that it was valid as per my rules
reviewing the active trade to see if the reasons for entry were still valid
after the trade, reviewing the trade again to support that my process was valid
*Todays Trading*

I have been looking at markets to see which is the best to trade at present. 

When I say best, I mean:

a tradable speed of the market
liquidity in the market
sufficient number of trades
setups being respected
So I have been watching ES, NQ, YM and 30 year Bonds

*Todays Trades taken in Leeloo Account*
ES – 3 trades – see description below – Total Loss -$187.50
YM – 1 winner, 1 loser = Net $0
ZB – 2 winning trades Total win $52.50

*Total Loss running in Leeloo for 2 days = $-31.90*

*ES Trades*

*Trade 1 – 5:11 am* 

The entry was a valid Enhanced TX against the trend.

The bar before the entry was at 5:00.01, setup bar was 5:11:03, Entry bar was 5:35:22 and the next bar was at 5:53:31.

So you can see how slow the bars were closing. After entry, the price moved up and down that bar a number of times giving no feeling for direction and was sitting in between the two white (MM) lines.

My decision to move the stop to just above entry was based on the length of time in the trade, that price movement was ranging between the top and bottom of the bar and that price action was sandwiched between 2 lines (MM).








*Trade 2 – 9:22*

I entered a valid NXT Trend trade at the close of the 9:22 bar and as the bar had not hit the target and it was getting close to the market open, I closed the trade for a 1 tick profit.








*Trade 3 – 10:02*

This trade was a valid NTX trade with the trend that just failed!!

Looking at the chart, there was a possibility for the price to want to move down to the blue line (settlement). I will watch this type of occurrence to see the validity of my observation.













*Resources*:

Watch this space for more resources that I find useful. 

I will include books, articles, podcasts, interviews, videos,  hypnosis/meditation audios, mental exercises, and more …


************​
_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 28 Days …*

Friday and I made a massive mistake …

*Actions I took today:*


Tried to trade with Leeloo and had a major technical problem! …
Reviewed the market to identify trades I thought were valid trades on ES
*Leeloo Trading Evaluation*

Today I had a major technical problem which caused me to lose approximately -$741 !!!

I entered a trade on my computer and nothing happened … I waited and then not seeing my trade entered on the chart … It would appear that I pressed the enter button a couple of times!!!!

The result was that the chart then started moving except now it is -$500, then it showed -$741 and I exited.

*So how did this happen?*

Apparently, my computer had become frozen at about the time I entered. I assumed that I had not hit the button correctly so hit it again after waiting for a few seconds. It would appear in my haste I hit it a couple of times. The data then started rolling and the rest is history.

This has happened before and my solution was not to enter again if my first click did not enter the trade.

It happened so quickly, I didn’t even think the chart was frozen.

I now need to develop a better process so this will not happen again. I will also review and see if I can do something to prevent the freezing from occurring.

*Potential ES Trades for today*

Naturally, I did not trade for the rest of the day.

You can see below that I have split the potential trades into two sections. The top is my normal section showing Potential trades.

I was looking for a better way to reduce mistakes – how to record and review the trades that are Potential Trades but have some reason not to take the trade.

Knowing when NOT to enter a trade is probably more important (or at least as important) then the trades I enter. It will help me change my focus when reviewing the market.

I will try this format to see if it will help me review when NOT to enter trades.

*If anyone has any ideas on the best way to approach this then please let me know.*




*Resources:*

I enjoy a number of podcasts. One I regularly check out is the Chat with Traders Podcast.

Check out Aaron’s latest “Best of Trading Psychology”


199: Best of Trading Psychology, Pt. 1


*Watch this space for more resources that I find useful. *

I will include books, articles, podcasts, interviews, videos, hypnosis/meditation audios, mental exercises, and more …



_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 29 Days …*

Sunday/ Monday Trading with limited opportunities …

*Actions I took today:*

Traded my Leeloo Evaluation Account …
Reviewed the market to identify trades I thought were valid trades on ES
*Leeloo Trading Evaluation *

I find it hard when the markets are not giving good signals so I need to work on my patience and go back to trading other markets on these type of days.

*Todays Trading*

As you can see from my spreadsheet of potential ES trades, there were only two trades that I considered valid. The problem with these days is if you have a loss it makes it very hard to recover.

My first trade was a trade on review was obviously Not Valid.

As I could not see any setups on ES, I took some trades on NQ and YM.

*Todays Trades taken in Leeloo Account*
ES – 1 Loser -$212.50 and commission
YM – 1 winner, = Net $50 – commission
NQ – 1 winner =  $50 – commission

*Total Loss Leeloo for today* = $-112.50 – commission

*ES Trade*

*Trade 1 – 5:50 am *

The entry was NOT a Valid Enhanced TX against the trend.

The reason I chose to take the trade and not follow my rules is that I keep hearing Lori in the trading room say that when you have the white line (MM) sandwiching the setup bar then they are more powerful trades.

My lesson is that I am to test any modifications to my trading playbook. This is already in my playbook and I lost because I didn’t follow my own rules.








*Trade 1 YM – 9:51*

I entered a valid NXT Trend trade that went to *profit*. +$50 – commission








*Trade 1 NQ – 10:15*

This trade was a valid ODD trade that went to *profit*. +$50 – commission














*Resources*:

Watch this space for more resources that I find useful. 

I will include books, articles, podcasts, interviews, videos,  hypnosis/meditation audios, mental exercises, and more …


*************************​
_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 26 Days …*

Tuesday Trading with limited opportunities again …

*Actions I took today:*

Watched the market …
Reviewed the market to identify trades I thought were valid trades on ES
*Leeloo Trading Evaluation *

Again, there were limited valid trades. I did not take any trades today.

I decided to spend the time when I watching the market to determine which market would be the best.

*ES* – Trades recently have been mostly before the US Market. The speed was good to very slow. The problem with slow markets is it is easy to get impatient and take trades that are not valid. It is also important to watch NQ along with the ES market as the ES market often will react when NQ is going into strong zones.

*YM* – The speed is normally faster than ES but slower than NQ. It acts differently from the ES and NQ and needs a few days to see which trade setups work best.

*NQ* – This market can be too quick to enter and lately has had periods of liquidity. This greats slippage both entering and exiting.

Lately, the NQ appears to be respecting the setups and giving a larger number of opportunities.

From tomorrow I will be more focussed on trading the NQ.

*Potential ES Trades and Rejected Potential Trades*

*Rejected Potential Trades* are trades that are the basics of a valid trade but have a reason not to enter.




*Resources:*

Watch this space for more resources that I find useful. 

I will include books, articles, podcasts, interviews, videos,  hypnosis/meditation audios, mental exercises, and more …



_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer *

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 25 Days …*

Wednesday Trading  …

*Actions I took today:*

Watched the market, my focus was on the NQ market …
Reviewed the market to identify trades I thought were valid trades on NQ
*Todays Trading *

After reviewing the NQ market over the last week, I didn’t feel comfortable to just jump in today and start trading. I decided just to watch just the NQ market. Setups are the same across different markets but each market has some small nuances that I need to get in tune with. Over the last week, I have been watching NQ along with other markets, but with the speed, it moves you then miss trades, which in turn plays with my psychology.

*Potential NQ Trades*









*Resources:*

I have been looking for a good way to be able to have one app/software to hold all my notes and plans together and be easy to access.

I have tried Evernote, Word, Maple, and a heap of other apps. 

In the past, I looked at Onenote and didn’t really like it. 

The other day I had a look at someone’s notes they made using Onenote … it was perfect for what I wanted to do. 

I am now in the process of transferring my Trading plan / Playbook from word to the *Onenote for Windows 10 App*,  I will now use Onenote for all my notes when I am taking notes from the trading lesson videos. 

Be aware that there are two different Onenote programs. They have lightly different looks (one better) and they also allow different customization.

Check out the app and let me know what you think … *do you know of a better program?*



*****​
Watch this space for more resources that I find useful. 

I will include books, articles, podcasts, interviews, videos,  hypnosis/meditation audios, mental exercises, and more …


_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Review …*

I have not posted or traded in the last 9 trading days due to some personal reasons but am now back on Monday to finish this first challenge. I have 10 days to become profitable! 

*Challenge Review*

I have reviewed the last 9 trading days to see what I missed and found that I didn’t miss much. 

My normal process is to review every 24 hours for the instrument but generally do not trade after Midday.

The market has been very hard to trade most mornings from open until at least 11 am.

It would appear that before open a couple of good trades usually occur. If you do lose one trade then it is very hard to make it back to profit due to the risk:reward and the lack of trades.

I still have confidence in the Apex Sniper Setups but the change in the market has changed the frequency of these trades. 

Over the last couple of weeks, Apex Investing appears to be more focused on a relatively new setup using the Simplicity Chart. It has a higher risk with a higher potential reward opportunity. It also suits the current market.

*So Where to now?*


I will start daily posting from next Monday with 10 days to go to the end of this Challenge.
Before Monday I will review the Simplicity Trade and determine if I should trade it.
I will start reviewing other courses (just in case) for the next 90-day challenge


*Resources:*

Watch this space for more resources that I find useful. 

I will include books, articles, podcasts, interviews, videos,  hypnosis/meditation audios, mental exercises, and more …



_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

Disclaimer

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 15 Days to go …*

Only 15 days to go with this current 90-day challenge …

*Actions I took since the last post:*


Reviewed the Simplicity Chart training
Reviewed the market to identify trades I thought were valid trades on ES and NQ
*Simplicity Chart*

Apex Investing introduced the Simplicity Chart a couple of months ago and it was promoted as a way of trailing once you entered using Sniper Bootcamp Setups.

A few people jumped on board with the concept and made some good money. Other accounts were blown up. From my observation, it occurred because of how they implemented the system.

Recently, heaps of people are trading using Simplicity with great results. Darrell has been training people on how to enter just using the simplicity chart. The Trading Room has been more focussed on the Simplicity trades.

*What does the Simplicity Chart look like?*

It is a basic 30-second bar chart with two lines that are based on VIX type data. The result is if the two lines are pointing in a direction and the lines are the same color as the direction then you have a setup bar if the bar closes in the same direction. If that bar is broken on the next bar then you enter. The trail is based on one of the lines which can be either conservative or aggressive.

From all observations, it would appear that you can hop on some very good trails with this.

The biggest disadvantage is that the stop can be much larger than normal and that large pullbacks after entry can occur.

Another potential disadvantage is that you need a separate data feed for this data. As a member, you can see the Simplicity Chart for ES and NQ, in the room 24×7. The room charts are great and you can trade based on them but you cannot backtest to see if the system works overtime.

Like all trades, the secret is knowing when NOT to enter.

*What am I going to do with the Simplicity Chart?*

I will continue to watch and track the room posted Simplicity chart, to learn more and see if the system is worth paying for the extra feed. I particularly like the entry with the Sniper setup and then trail with the Simplicity chart.

*Todays Trading (Sunday and Monday)*

I traded in Sim, 3 trades (2 ES and 1 NQ).

ES Trades

*Trade 1 ES – 3:11 am*

The Short Entry was a Valid Enhanced TX against the trend and a DTX setup. It also was 1 tick from being a very good ODD (divergence) trade.

This trade was successful for full profit.15




*Trade 2 ES – 3:39 am*

On first appearance, this trade is a valid DTX trade, and it is …

Normal risk (stop) is about 21 ticks ($105). This trade needed the stop to be placed above the two orange lines (paws). This would add another 5 ticks to the risk. The risk would be $130 with a reward of $45. Then adjust for commission. My rule would be not to take the trade due to the risk.

I placed the stop 1 tick above the bar. Then moved it to BE +2 ticks. I was stopped out.

You can see below, if my stop would have been in the correct place then the trade would have gone to full profit.




*Trade 1 NQ – 9:46*

This trade was a valid DTX trade that went to profit. +$50 – commission









*Resources:*

I have tried a number of hypnosis audios and videos looking for an edge with my trading. If you make them part of your regular routine, then I believe they do help.

I have been testing the free hypnosis videos from Trading Composure. They have heaps of different topics all posted on their Youtube page.

https://www.youtube.com/c/TradingComposure/videos

I am sure you will find one to suit your needs.

Choose one and listen to it for 30 days and see if it helps

*********************************

Watch this space for more resources that I find useful.

I will include books, articles, podcasts, interviews, videos, hypnosis/meditation audios, mental exercises, and more …


_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 14 Days to go …*

Tuesday, and 14 days to go…

*Actions I took since the last post:*

Watched for potential Simplicity Chart trades
Reviewed the market to identify trades I thought were valid trades on ES and NQ
*Simplicity Trades*

A number of the trades would have worked out. Reading on the forum, it appears that several people are successful with this method and others are not so much.

Like all new systems, it is often hard to learn when NOT to enter a trade. Watching the chart on the forum seems to work well but again takes time to get familiar with it.

I will continue watching to learn the nuances.

*Todays Trading (Tuesday)*

I traded in Sim, 1 trade  (1 NQ).

Trade 1 NQ – 6:22 am 

The Short Entry was a Valid Elevator trade.

This trade was successful for full profit.








*Potential Trades*

Valid trades on ES were very limited. I could only see one valid trade.

NQ had 9 valid trades. I did not include several setups between 10 and 11 am as the speed of the market would have prevented entry form occurring.











*Resources:*

If you enjoyed the  Best of Trading Psychology Part 1 podcast, then check out Aaron's latest podcast. 

 “Best of Trading Psychology Part 2”. 

https://chatwithtraders.com/ep-200-best-of-trading-psychology-pt-2/

*********************************​
Watch this space for more resources that I find useful. 

I will include books, articles, podcasts, interviews, videos,  hypnosis/meditation audios, mental exercises, and more …


_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 13 Days to go …*

Wednesday, and 13 days to go…

*Actions I took since the last post:*


Watched for potential Simplicity Chart trades
Reviewed the market to identify trades I thought were valid trades on ES and NQ
*Simplicity Trades*

I will continue watching to learn the nuances.

*Todays Trading (Tuesday)*

I did not see any valid trades in ES today.

I traded in Sim, 2 trades (2 NQ).

*Trade 1 NQ – 4:34 am *

The Short Entry was  a DTX trade. It was also within 1 tick of being a valid ODD.

This trade was successful for full profit.




*Trade 2 NQ – 8:20 am *

The Long Entry was  a DTX trade and ODD 

This trade was successful for full profit.




*Potential Trades*

No Valid trades on ES.

NQ had 16 valid trades with only 1 loser. I did not include a few setups as the speed of the market would have prevented entry form occurring.






*Resources:*

Steve Ward has been helping trader’s improve their performance for more than 15 years. The last two books he has written are High Performance Trading and Trader Mind.

His latest book has been recently published, called Bulletproof Trader. 

I have just started reading his latest book and it looks good. 

The following link is a recent video where Steve explains his ideas on How to become a Bulletproof Trader. 

* “Steve Ward: How To Become A Bulletproof Trader”. *



 *********************************

Watch this space for more resources that I find useful. 

I will include books, articles, podcasts, interviews, videos,  hypnosis/meditation audios, mental exercises, and more …



_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

Disclaimer 

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 12 Days to go …*

Thursday, and 12 days to go…

*Actions I took since the last post:*

Continued watching for potential Simplicity Chart trades
Reviewed the market to identify trades I thought were valid trades on ES and NQ
*Simplicity Trades*

People in the room continue to make good money with simplicity.

The problem I have is that the entry is so simple that I don’t yet have faith in the success rate. It is hard when you cannot backtest the chart. I will continue to live test the chart and decide after the challenge is over if I think it has sufficient potential to pay for the extra feed and then be able to backtest it.

*Todays Trading (Thursday)*

I found one valid trade in ES today.

I traded in Sim, 2 trades (2 NQ).

*Trade 1 NQ – 6:08 am*

The Long Entry was an ETX with the trend and an Elevator trade.

This trade was successful for full profit.




*Trade 2 NQ – 9:11 am*

The Short Entry was a DTX trade with Trend

This trade was successful for full profit.




*Potential Trades*

Only one Valid trade found on ES.

NQ had 11 valid trades with only 1 loser. I did not include a few setups as the speed of the market would have prevented entry from occurring.






*Resources:*

Another podcast that I regularly listen to is the Better System Trader Podcast.

Andrew Swanscott hosts the show and has some great guests including:


Steve Ward
Linda Raschke
Kevin Davey
Larry Conners
David Bean
John Ehlers
and many more
http://bettersystemtrader.com/

*********************************​
Watch this space for more resources that I find useful.

I will include books, articles, podcasts, interviews, videos, hypnosis/meditation audios, mental exercises, and more …



_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 11 Days to go …*

Friday, and 11 days to go…

*Actions I took since the last post:*

Continued watching for potential Simplicity Chart trades
Reviewed the market to identify trades I thought were valid trades on ES and NQ
*Simplicity Trades*

After watching all the Simplicity videos and the live application, I am still having trouble trusting the overall strategy. It feels like a good way to increase trade profit but has the potential of blowing up accounts. I think I will need to subscribe to the extra data feed so I can backtest it. Trust is so important when trading a setup.

*Quick Review*

The markets have changed in the last 60 days and trades are becoming less frequent and the markets are moving much quicker at times.

So far in this Challenge, I can see that the Apex setups work but other things need to be taken into account when choosing a trading system for my ongoing focus. Over the next 10 days I will be reviewing the validity of the Apex Investing systems to see if they can help me achieve my goals and if not, why not?

In the trading room, I can see that other people are taking trades that I don’t recognize as valid and they profit. I am trying to only trade valid trades as per the training and also the rules that I have backtested.

There are a number of reasons for this variation, including rules being changed, people not knowing the rules, and people trading other setups then the ones I am.

*Todays Trading (Friday)*

Another quiet day for both markets. I only found 2 valid trades in ES and 5 with NQ.

It is interesting that the five NQ trades all happened before the open.

I traded in Sim, 1 trade

*Trade 1 NQ – 8:46 am*

The Short Entry was a ODD (Divergence) trade.

This trade was successful for full profit.




*Potential Trades*

Only two Valid trades found on ES.

NQ had 5 valid trades with only 1 loser. I did not include a few setups as the speed of the market would have prevented entry from occurring.





*Resources:*

Another podcast that I regularly listen to is the *SMB Capital Podcast with Mike Bellafiore and Brett Steenbarger.*

Mike had an interesting topic that I think we can all learn from:

*How to Become a Consistently Profitable Trader (like you deserve to be)*

SMB Capital – Listen Here​
*********************************​
Watch this space for more resources that I find useful.

I will include books, articles, podcasts, interviews, videos, hypnosis/meditation audios, mental exercises, and more …the



_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 10 Days to go …*

I have missed a week of trading due to windows 10 update issues … I still haven’t solved all the issues yet!

So, I have decided to continue from my last post … today has 10 days to go.

*Actions I took since the last post:*

Computer issues so no trading until today Monday 31st August.
Reviewed the market to identify trades I thought were valid trades on ES and NQ
Sim traded a setup that I have been backtesting which has good results

*Update*

Do we want to be a trader or a money manager?

This is a question that comes out in a book that I have been reading.

After reading the book it is obvious that we really need to be money managers.

I keep getting people suggesting that I should be trading live with my own money and other suggestions that come from a trader's perspective, not a money manager's perspective.

After reading this book, I suggest that every trader should read it. It doesn’t matter if you are just starting or an experienced trader. I will share tomorrow, the details on the book and where you can get it if you are interested.

So far in this Challenge, I can see that the Apex setups work but other things need to be taken into account when choosing a trading system for my ongoing focus. Over the next 10 days I will be reviewing the validity of the Apex Investing systems to see if they can help me achieve my goals and if not, why not?

In the trading room, I can see that other people are taking trades that I don’t recognize as valid and they profit. I am trying to only trade valid trades as per the training and also the rules that I have backtested.

There are a number of reasons for this variation, including rules being changed, people not knowing the rules, and people trading other setups then the ones I am.

*Todays Trading (Monday)*

I only found 1 valid trade in ES and 6 with NQ.

As I often say, I did not record a number of possible trades due to the speed of the market making it improbable for an entry to occur.

I traded in Sim and was finished before the US market opened.

Trade 1 NQ – 20:09 am (Sunday)

The Long Entry was an HD (Hidden Divergence) and an NTX trend trade.

This trade was successful for full profit.




*Potential Trades*

Only one Valid trade found on ES.

NQ had 6 valid trades with only 1 loser. I did not include a few setups as the speed of the market would have prevented entry from occurring.





*All Sim Trades (+$463.75 Net Profit)*

You can see below all my Sim trades. A total of 10 trades.

1 trade setup was with the normal Apex Setups and 9 were with the new (AR1) setup.

3 trades were taken on ZB (30-year bonds) and 7 trades on NQ.

Trade number 9 was the only losing trade. The trade actually went to target after I moved the stop! This mistake was purely a mental moment on my behalf. It was interesting watching myself getting mentally stressed due the price movement at the time.

The advantage of the new AR1 setup is that it occurs more frequently in the current market.




*Resources:*

Tomorrow I will give you the details of the book I am currently reading and why I recommend it to all traders. “The Truth about Trading” by Judy Van Niekerk.

*********************************

Watch this space for more resources that I find useful.

I will include books, articles, podcasts, interviews, videos, hypnosis/meditation audios, mental exercises, and more …



_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

Disclaimer

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## willoneau

Wow you started this thread in March, don't you think the 90 day Challenge is over?


----------



## Garry MTQ

Hi Willoneau,

Due to some issues including health and computer malfunction, I have not completed 90 days. It is more about the journey and learning then the specific time limitation.

Cheers
Garry


----------



## willoneau

So what happens in 10 days?
20 years of trading and a fund trader and only one computer , really?


----------



## willoneau

Go re - read your first page and what you set out to achieve, telling us about books wasn't it.


----------



## Garry MTQ

What is your problem with sharing resources that I have found useful with readers? 

What is your real problem?


----------



## willoneau

I was looking forward to what you were going to do, just not seen it.
Oh and by the way , if you are searching for more resources does than mean the system you are trying to follow it's quite working?


----------



## Garry MTQ

It doesn't sound like that is where you are coming from!


----------



## willoneau

Were do you think I am coming from ?


----------



## Garry MTQ

I don't know, that is why I was asking ...

I love questions but don't like jabs


----------



## willoneau

Why would you think it was a jab ? you are still on the first system and it's been 5 months.


----------



## willoneau

Garry MTQ said:


> *It is time to test these trading companies and see who can deliver.*
> 
> My journal will my progression:
> 
> I will explain why I chose the courses on the short list and why I chose the first one to test.
> Right through to setup, back-testing, live trading and hopefully to profitability
> I will explain what works and what doesn't
> I will not be sharing anything that is proprietary to the company
> *My goal is to see if I can become profitable in 90 days.*
> 
> If I fail, then I will start again with another 90-day challenge ... until I find a profitable course.



Waiting to see, not interested in what other books you have read I have quite a few in my book case.


----------



## Garry MTQ

I started the day 1 on April 15th.

If you have specific questions then please ask.

I am not sharing the resources for you but for people who are looking for them.

If you have a thread please share with me so I can learn from you.

Have a good night


----------



## willoneau

I look forward to seeing what you have in store for us in 10 days.


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 9 Days to go …*

Today is Tuesday and only 9 days to go …

*Actions I took since the last post:*

Reviewed the market to identify trades I thought were valid trades on ES and NQ
*Review of where I am currently at:*

As I have said previously, the markets have changed since I started this challenge. And they will continue to change.

My initial process to the challenge is one of:


Study the course and setups and ask heaps of questions
Create a trading Plan which includes detailed information on the setups
Backtest the setups on a static chart until I am confident that they work and I know the rules
Run the Market Replay to test the setups and the execution of the trade
Sim Test to ensure the setups work in real time
Identify all potential trades for each instrument each day. Noting why to take the trade and more importantly why NOT to take the trade
When I have the confidence in the setups and the system then move to the assessment for the funded account
Note: Along the way reviewing myself and the suitability of the strategy.
. So, how does this relate to this Challenge?

Due to external factors, I have a couple of breaks in the challenge. Yes, life can get in the road of any journey. I believe that the important thing is to have the persistence to keep going and achieve my goal and keep learning.

*Backtesting the Apex Setups*

There are a number of ways to backtest a setup and most people don’t do any backtesting!


The quickest and my preferred way is to code the setup and then run the setup over a number of in and out of samples. This would take too long to explain this process in this post. If you would like more information on this method then read Kevin Davey’s book. If you would like me to explain it more here then if there is enough interest I will.
As Apex uses Proprietary indicators, I could not use this method.


Manually backtest bar by bar. This has many problems and they vary with each individual person and software. Some software allows you to cheat. Ninjatrader is good for manually backtesting and also with market replay process in built so you can vary the speed and pause it when you wan to.
When backtesting it is important to test in all market conditions
This is very time consuming but is critical to success.
The challenge with doing all the hard work with manual testing is that when the rules change or the market changes such that the results don’t work as expected. “As expected” not only means win/loss, but also frequency and time of day.

In this case the profitability of the Apex Setups are still very good but the frequency of the trades are reduced. Most days I can only find 1 or 2 valid trades in ES and around 5 with NQ.

Some people say that the number of trades. the MAE and MFE look great so therefore I should be trading live money. The reason this doesn’t make sense is in the further analysis of the time of day for the trades which currently occurs in pre market. The second problem arises when you look at the gap between the trades and factor in losing focus. If the time you have available to trade only has 4 trades and you miss 1 and make a mistake with another then the results doesn’t look so good.

Win 2 ( 2 x $50 = $100) – Commission

Lose 1 ( 1 x $105) – Commission

You do not have the opportunity to become profitable.

Remember to dig deep into the analysis and not just look at the win/loss stats.

This has been the biggest issue with the Apex Bootcamp Setups. The good thing about Apex Investing is they continue to improve and help people overcome the changing markets. That is why they have introduced the Simplicity Charts and some other setups.

The main reason I have not embraced the Simplicity charts is that it hard to backtest the methodology unless you purchase an extra data feed.


I have chosen to use the current setups and a couple of new ones.

If I had not done the hard work with backtesting and the daily review of potential trades, then I would not understand the issues that I am currently observing.

Today is another Sim day and after reviewing my trades, tomorrow I will move to take trades in the Leeloo evaluation Account.


*Todays Trading (Tuesday)*

I did not record a number of possible trades due to the speed of the market making it improbable for entry to occur.

*Potential ES Trades*

Five Valid trades (Old Setups) found on ES . Only 1 losing trade.

Seven Valid trades were identified with the new setup.

I sim traded 2 ES trades resulting in 1 win and 1 loss.





*Potential NQ Trades*

Twelve Valid trades (Old Setups) found on NQ. No 1 losing trades.

Twenty-Two Valid trades were identified with the new setup. 2 losing trades.

I sim traded 6 NQ trades resulting in all winners.





*All Sim Trades (+$388.75 Net Profit)*

You can see below all my Sim trades. A total of 10 trades.

3 trade setups were with the normal Apex Setups and 7 were with the new (AR1) setup.

1 trade were taken on ZB (30 year bonds), 6 trades on NQ and 2 trades on ES.

The advantage with the new AR1 setup is that it occurs more frequently in the current market.




*Resources:*

Tomorrow I will give you the details on the book I am currently reading and why I recommend it to all traders. “The Truth about Trading” by Judy Van Niekerk.

*********************************

Watch this space for more resources that I find useful.

I will include books, articles, podcasts, interviews, videos, hypnosis/meditation audios, mental exercises, and more …



_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

Disclaimer

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 8 Days to go …*

Wednesday and only 8 days to go.

*Actions I took since the last post:*


Reviewed the new trade setups and the results they appear to be getting.
Reviewed the market to identify trades I thought were valid trades on ES and NQ
Sim traded
*Some of the new setups look really good:*

I wrote yesterday that the frequency of trades is important in your evaluations. You need a sufficient number of valid trades to allow you to recover from any loses.

The AR1 setup is providing plenty of valid setups to allow you to recover from any trades and also allow you to be very selective in which trade you actually take.

Between 8:00 pm Tuesday and 8:30 am Wednesday, NQ had 35 valid AR1 trades. When the market opened the speed of the market was so fast it would have made it improbable for an entry to occur.

The following chart shows a number of valid and invalid AR1 setups. The software plots an arrow ( Yellow – Long and Magenta – Short) on the setup bar.




*Potential Trades*

The following list is of Potential trades for NQ between 8:00 pm Tuesday and 8:30 am Wednesday. Plenty of opportunities.




*All Sim Trades (+$88.75 Net Profit)*

You can see below all my Sim trades. A total of 4 trades using the AR1 Setup.

I made a mistake on the last trade due to being disturbed just before I noticed the setup. I lost my focus when I entered the trade and entered short instead of long!! The trade immediately went to profit leaving me with a loss.

*My Sim results for this week (3 days) a Net profit of +$941.25.*

I mentioned yesterday that I would be trading the Leeloo funded evaluation account but I did not as I was going to use that account from 9 am. The markets were very fast so I did not trade.




*Resources:*

The book I suggested that everyone reads is called “The Truth about Trading” by Judy Van Niekerk.

The book approaches trading from a different approach to most other books. It approaches Trading from the point that trading is a tool to help you achieve your goals.

It takes you through the process form having the right mindset to developing your trading plan and much more.

The book is written by Judy Van Niekerk who, with her husband created the Tribe of Traders. They teach their trades everything in the book and also how to trade with their systems. They are forex trades and use their processes to show the practical application of what is in the book. This book is not just for Forex traders.

If you are interested in reading this book then it is only available from Judy and it is free if you pay the postage.

I am looking for the website address for the book and will post it tomorrow.

*********************************

Watch this space for more resources that I find useful.

I will include books, articles, podcasts, interviews, videos, hypnosis/meditation audios, mental exercises, and more …



_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

Disclaimer

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 7 Days to go …*

Thursday and only 7 days to go.

*Actions I took since the last post:*

Continued reviewing the setups with a focus on when Not to enter
Reviewed my trading plan
Traded premarket Sim and 1 trade in the Leeloo account.
*Trading Plan:*

*Is your Trading Plan a working document?*

Having a Trading Plan is important but most trading courses don’t teach how to make a trading plan into a working document. I regularly review and update my trading plan.

Some people consider just having your rules for the setups to be a trading plan. It is much more than that … it is your business plan which does include your Playbook for trade selection and execution.

I made a mistake yesterday where I entered a trade in the wrong direction. Does your trading plan have an action you would be required to do if you behaved the same as I did?

One trader I know, when he makes a mistake, he stops trading for the day. No live and No sim!

In my trading plan, I am required to review why I did what I did and develop a strategy to prevent that from occurring again. Also I must trade in sim for 3 trades before I am allowed to trade live.

Part of my review solution included not trading live if I have interruptions during that time.

*Todays Trading*

I initially traded in Sim as per my Trading Plan and then placed 1 trade in the Leeloo Evaluation account when I was interruption free. The market then went crazy and I did not trade again.

I am not posting the list of potential trades today as the list is getting large and my trust factor in the ability to enter the trades due to the speed of the market is questionable.

*Sim Trades*

*I traded 7 sim trades with 6 winners. Total of +$260*

*ES Trade 1 – AR1 Win*




*NQ Trade 2 and 3 – AR1 Win*




*ZB (30 year Bonds) Trade 4 and 5 – AR1 Win*




*NQ Trade 6 – AR1 Loss*

Stop hit!!!




*NQ Trade 7 – AR1 Win*





*My Sim results for this week (4 days) a Net profit of +$1,201.25.*




*Leeloo Evaluation Trade*

Only one trade was entered and it was *profitable +$50 – commission*




*Resources: I have added the link (I do not have an affiliation with this company)*

The book I suggested that everyone reads is called “The Truth about Trading” by Judy Van Niekerk.

The book approaches trading from a different approach to most other books. It approaches Trading from the point that trading is a tool to help you achieve your goals.

It takes you through the process form having the right mindset to developing your trading plan and much more.

The book is written by Judy Van Niekerk who, with her husband created the Tribe of Traders. They teach their trades everything in the book and also how to trade with their systems. They are forex trades and use their processes to show the practical application of what is in the book. This book is not just for Forex traders.

If you are interested in reading this book then it is only available from Judy and it is free if you pay the postage. *Click on the following link:*

https://trading.tribeoftraders.com/tat-free-book-main



*********************************

Watch this space for more resources that I find useful.

I will include books, articles, podcasts, interviews, videos, hypnosis/meditation audios, mental exercises, and more …



_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 6 Days to go …*

Friday and only 6 days to go.

*Actions I took since the last post: *

Traded 3 trades in the Leeloo Evaluation Account
Reviewed a number of videos on the Simplicity Chart
Sim traded Simplicity to see how it would work.
*Todays Trading*

The charts were crazy again today so my plan was to take 3 trades in the Leeloo Account and then do some testing in Sim.

I had watched a few of the Simplicity videos that Darrell had made and I wanted to see how practical it was to trade with the Simplicity methodology.

Again, I am not posting the list of potential trades today as the list is getting large and my trust factor in the ability of entering the trades due to the speed of the market is questionable.

*Leeloo Evaluation Account Trades*

*I traded 3 trades with 3 winners. Total of +$150* – commission

All 3 trades went to profit very fast.

*NQ Trade 1 – AR1 Win*




*NQ Trade 2 – AR1 Win*




*NQ Trade 3 – AR1 Win*




*Overview of Leeloo Trades Today:*




*Simplicity Testing Sim Trades:*

 As I am using the Trading Room Simplicity Chart, I didn’t have time to grab the image of the chart entries.

The following image is from my charts which don’t have the 2 indicators that the Simplicity chart is based on. My chart will give you an idea of the action of the 30 sec chart. 

The chart shows my 3rd trade.






My results for my 4 trades can be seen below. I was trading the NQ and the risk was higher then I would normally use. 

*Best trade was a profit of $440 and the worst was -$330. Ended up 4 trades with +$385 profit.*

*It sure looks like it is worth exploring further.*





*Resources*: I have added the link (I do not have an affiliation with this company)

The book I suggested that everyone reads is called  “The Truth about Trading” by Judy Van Niekerk. 

The book approaches trading from a different approach to most other books. It approaches Trading from the point that trading is a tool to help you achieve your goals.

It takes you through the process form having the right mindset to developing your trading plan and much more.

The book is written by Judy Van Niekerk who, with her husband created the Tribe of Traders. They teach their trades everything in the book and also how to trade with their systems. They are forex trades and use their processes to show the practical application of what is in the book. This book is not just for Forex traders.

If you are interested in reading this book then it is only available from Judy and it is free if you pay the postage.  Click on the following link: 

https://trading.tribeoftraders.com/tat-free-book-main



*********************************​
Watch this space for more resources that I find useful. 

I will include books, articles, podcasts, interviews, videos,  hypnosis/meditation audios, mental exercises, and more …



_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer* 

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 6 Days to go …*

5 Days to go and another wild market day

*Actions I took since the last post:*

Continued to review the Simplicity Trade setup
Traded 3 trades in the Leeloo Evaluation Account
Sim traded 2 Simplicity trades.
*Todays Trading*

The charts were crazy again today so my plan was to take 3 trades in the Leeloo Account and then do some testing in Sim. The trade setups were coming but were finished before I could enter. I did manage to take 3 trades.

Again, I am not posting the list of potential trades today as the list is getting large and my trust factor in the ability to enter the trades due to the speed of the market is questionable.

*Leeloo Evaluation Account Trades*

*I traded 3 trades (2 NQ and 1 ES) with 3 winners. Total of +$185 Net*

All 3 trades went to profit very fast.

*NQ Trade 1 – AR1 Win +$45 Net*




*NQ Trade 2 – AR1 Win +$45 Net*




*Trade 3 ES – DTX Win + $95 Net*





*Overview of Leeloo Trades Today:*




*Simplicity Testing Sim Trades:*

The following image is from my charts which don’t have the 2 indicators that the Simplicity chart is based on. My chart will give you an idea of the action of the 30 sec chart.

Trading the simplicity chart during fast markets is easier than the normal charts.

*NQ Trade 1 – Simplicity Short Win +$305 Net*




*NQ Trade 2 – Simplicity Short Win +$195 Net*




My results for my 2 trades can be seen below. I was trading the NQ and the risk was higher then I would normally use.

*Best trade was a profit of $305. Total Profit +$500 Net*

I will continue to practice the Simplicity Trade Setup






*Resources*: I have added the link (I do not have an affiliation with this company)

The book I suggested that everyone reads is called “The Truth about Trading” by Judy Van Niekerk.

The book approaches trading from a different approach to most other books. It approaches Trading from the point that trading is a tool to help you achieve your goals.

It takes you through the process form having the right mindset to developing your trading plan and much more.

The book is written by Judy Van Niekerk who, with her husband created the Tribe of Traders. They teach their trades everything in the book and also how to trade with their systems. They are forex trades and use their processes to show the practical application of what is in the book. This book is not just for Forex traders.

If you are interested in reading this book then it is only available from Judy and it is free if you pay the postage. Click on the following link:

https://trading.tribeoftraders.com/tat-free-book-main



*********************************

*New resources will be added in the next post.*

I will include books, articles, podcasts, interviews, videos, hypnosis/meditation audios, mental exercises, and more …



_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 4 Days to go …*

4 Days to go and another fast market day

*Actions I took since the last post:*

Watch a number of new videos from Apex
Continued to review the Simplicity Trade setup
Traded only 1 trade in the Leeloo Evaluation Account
*Apex Video’s*

Apex is now focusing more on NT8, so they released a number of new videos on NT8. They will continue to support NT7.

There are a number of benefits to change to NT8. The increase in speed is a major benefit along with a number of charting benefits.

*Todays Trading*

The charts were fast again today so my plan was to take 3 trades in the Leeloo Account and then do some testing in Sim. The *plan changed* as the number of Sniper setups were limited, so I tested one Simplicity Trade in the Leeloo Account.

The simplicity trade was profitable but I was being super cautious, so when the market appeared to be stalling I took profit. You can see the result in the chart below. Also, I marked what would have happened if I followed the rules. The test proved successful for what I wanted and it was good to see the potential result.

I was not in tune with the market and missed a few trades, mostly Simplicity Trades. I stopped trading so I could get back in sync.

Again, I am not posting the list of potential trades today as the list is getting large and my trust factor in the ability to enter the trades due to the speed of the market is questionable.

*Leeloo Evaluation Account Trades*

I traded 1 trades (NQ Simplicity), 1 winner. *Total of +$80 Net*

The *potential *of the trade was 44.50 x 5 = *$222.50 – commission*

*NQ Simplicity Trade 1*





*Overview of Leeloo Trade Today:*





*Resources:*

Do you treat your trading as a Business?

Do you review your trades each day?

Do you review why you didn’t take or why you missed a trade?

I stopped trading today because I asked myself those questions.

Mandi Pour Rafsendjani from https://www.highperformancetrading.com.au/ published a free document for planning at the start of 2020. It is worth reading and asking yourself the questions.

The pdf can be downloaded at:

https://www.highperformancetrading....ce-Trader-Performance-Improvement-Planner.pdf



*********************************



_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 3 Days to go …*

3 Days to go and another fast market day

*Actions I took since the last post: *

Continued to review the Simplicity Trade setup
Traded only 1 trades in the Leeloo Evaluation Account
*Final Days of Challenge*

It is now getting close to the time for a review of the first challenge and decide what to do next!

Over the weekend I will review the Apex Investing experience and make a decision as to what next …

*I would love some ideas … so please leave me a comment.*

My initial options are:


Continue trading with Apex for another month to see if I can get funded
Start a new 90-day challenge with another company
*Simplicity Trading*

The change over to NT8 created a problem with the Simplicity chart being behind the real-time. This was fixed during the day session. 

I see a lot of potential with the Simplicity chart trades, and it just takes a little time to have the confidence with the trades with the increased volatility of the market. It is also time to rollover to the new contract. I will roll over based on the volume in the contracts.

I did not take any Simplicity trades due to the volatility.

*Todays Trading*

The charts were fast again today so I only placed 2 trades. One trade in NQ and one in ES. Both were profitable.

Again, I am not posting the list of potential trades today as the list is getting large and my trust factor in the ability to enter the trades due to the speed of the market is questionable.

*Leeloo Evaluation Account Trades*

*I traded 2 trades 2 winners. Total of +$140 Net

Trade 1 Long ES ODD and DTX Trade +$95 Net2*








*Trade 2 Short NQ – AR1: Win + $45 Net*








*Overview of Leeloo Trade Today:*









*Resources: *

Dr. Van Tharp has a 

_FREE Online Course on how to_
*TRANSFORM YOURSELF INTO A SUPER TRADER*

https://tharptrading.com/transform-yourself-into-a-super-trader​
*********************************​


_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – 2 Days to go …*

2 Days to go …

*Actions I took since the last post:*

Listened to a great interview with Denis Shull – Performance Trading Coach
Continued to review the Simplicity Trade setup
Traded only 3 trades in the Leeloo Evaluation Account
*Podcast – Denis Shull*

The character Wendy Rhoades, in the show Billions was based on the Performance Trading Coach, Denis Shull.  Denise also wrote the book Market Mind Games.

If you are interested in listening to the interview click here:

http://www.alphamind.buzzsprout.com...-to-star-traders-and-investment-professionals

*Todays Trading*

The charts were fast again today. Three trades in NQ and all were profitable.

Again, I am not posting the list of potential trades today as the list is getting large and my trust factor in the ability to enter the trades due to the speed of the market is questionable.

*Leeloo Evaluation Account Trades*

I traded 3 trades 3 winners. *Total of +$135 Net


Trade 1 Long NQ AR1 Trade +$45 Net*




*Trade 2 Short NQ – AR1: Win + $45 Net*




*Trade 3 Long NQ – AR1: Win + $45 Net*





*Overview of Leeloo Trade Today:*




*Resources:  A short video …

Trading Psychology: How To Develop the Skill of Consistency*




****************************



_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Countdown – Last Day …*

Last Day so time to review last day, review the challenge and decide where to from here …

*Actions I took since the last post:*


Traded only 2 trades in the Leeloo Evaluation Account
*Todays Trading*

I traded pre US market open and stopped as the market was too fast to enter. Two trades in NQ and all were profitable.

Again, I am not posting the list of potential trades today as the list is getting large and my trust factor in the ability to enter the trades due to the speed of the market is questionable.

*Leeloo Evaluation Account Trades

I traded 2 trades 2 winners. Total of +$90 Net

Trade 1 Long NQ AR1 Trade +$45 Net*










*Trade 2 Long NQ – AR1: Win + $45 Net*









*Overview of Leeloo Trade Today:*








*The first 90 Day Challenge:*

Tomorrow I will post my review of the first 90-day Challenge and what I will do next …


****************************

_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

Disclaimer

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## Garry MTQ

*Apex Sniper Trading Bootcamp – Challenge Review …*

Time to review my thoughts on the first challenge.

*General Thoughts: *

The challenge has been a great learning experience for me. Not just the trading experience and posting,  but also the response from the people reading the posts.

I am disappointed that I lost continuity due to health and computer issues.  I believe that my results would be better if I had not had those breaks.

I did not achieve my goal of making $200 per day average on 1 contract. During the last 7 trading days I averaged only $115.71 net per day.

Remember this is with 1 contract and trying to trade only 3 net trades per day. 

The concept of only trading 3 net trades per day is based on the Apex philosophy of 3 and done. A number of other companies promote a similar concept.

Over the last couple of weeks, the number setups were present however the speed of the market in the current environment often prevented entering a trade.  If I had been trading Simplicity, I would have entered more trades during the US market open time.

I believe that the main reason I failed to achieve my initial goal was me!. Just as I was getting good results, I stopped because of first my health and then the computer issue.








*Apex Investing *

I have been very impressed with Apex Investing, including:


The ability to try all their material before paying any money
The amount of work they put in and the contact they have with their students (free and paying).
They encourage everyone to ask questions and post charts. No question is dumb.
They are always trying to improve their material especially when the market changes
Darrell and Lori are trading in the room. Darrell has some huge winning days.
Skype mentor groups were small teams help each other. These are great.
The trading setups are profitable
I will continue to use Apex Setups in my own trading.

*Things that I wasn’t as keen on:*

*The biggest drawback I had, was when Apex changes the rules. Mentally this upset my flow. Instead of just retesting the appropriate setups with any new rules, I became annoyed! It was not an Apex problem as they were trying to improve our profitability. I was not willing to go with the flow and grow into profitability.*
The risk-reward is often 2:1 or more. This is OK when the win rate is high (it is) and number of trading opportunities is high. Currently, the number of opportunities has dropped.
*What am I going to do different in the next challenge?*

Approach with a growth mindset and be willing to be coached and learn 
Improve my consistency
Ask better questions
Post more detailed information on my approach, processes, mindset, backtesting,  etc
Ideas I am thinking about including:

 Embracing the concepts in the “The Truth about Trading”, Trading the right way … from a business perspective. It is about asking the right questions and digging deep to find the real answer.
Possibly including a video review session 
_*I welcome input into ideas on how to improve this process.*_



*Questions Answered:*

A number of people have asked questions:

*How do I backtest the setups?*

It all depends on the setup. If I can code the setup, then I will code it and then test it over a long period of data. In the Apex situation, I could not code the indicators as the code for those are hidden (proprietary). NinjaTrader is good for backtesting as it is harder to cheat. So I used NT7.

*My Testing Process:*


I had a written set of trading rules for each setup. Prerequisites, Reasons Not to Enter,  Entry, Exit, and Management
I started approximately 3 months prior and went bar by bar recording the results on a spreadsheet
I then tested it again using Market Replay over a different period and market conditions
When I was happy with these results, I then walk forward in the live market, initially just marketing the entries/ exits on the chart. I progressed to sim trading when I was comfortable and the results were as expected form the backtesting.
I then started a Leeloo Evaluation Account for funding. The results above were for the last 7 days trading in the Leeloo account. 
Note: All results were recorded on a spreadsheet.
Most people, I talked to in the course did not do much backtesting, if any. 

I believe it is essential to backtest any system you are going to trade. To backtest you must understand your rules before you start.
This brings up one of the problems I mentioned above. Apex makes changes to the methodology as required by the market (good). The problem is that if I have spent all this time backtesting and the rules change what do I do?

My trading plan states that I must backtest the setup before I change any rule!

So, I don’t automatically change my rules with the Apex change. I will stop trading that setup or keep trading the old setup and backtest the new setup.

*Is Sniper or Simplicity better than my own trading setups?*

I like to have a portfolio of setups that I can use if any of my setups start to underperform.

The other benefit of testing other strategies and setups is that it gives me ideas for further development.

The real question is … Will I continue to use the Apex Strategies?  Yes, I will at least until I pass the Leeloo Evaluation for funding.

*Why did I focus on only taking 3 net trades per day?*

I mentioned this above but it is worth going over again.

First, in the last couple of weeks, the market has been very fast especially during the US Open.  Three items should be considered: speed of the market, liquidity of the market, and volatility of the market. Each creates a problem when entering/exiting a trade. It is best to sit on your hands until the market settles.

In Judy Van Niekerk's book: “The Truth about Trading” she states “you need to trade the right way”. What she is talking about is that you are trading for a purpose not just to trade. This is the business of Trading. If the market is too risky then don’t risk your business.

The concept of Net 3 and done is really about trading the right way. How many trades do you need to meet your $ goal? If you can consistently trade 3 trades to profit and then introduce compounding then you not only can reach your financial goal but it will free up your time.

*Do I recommend the Apex Program or would I recommend something else?*

I have completed many courses and have always learned something from them. *NO Program is perfect!*

It depends on you …

I think it was one the creators of the Turtle Program who said that he could put a money winning system with all the details in the New York Times and only a small percentage would make money from it.

*Are you willing to put the work into a program to make it work?* 

The Apex Investing is free to try and a lot of people are making money with it.

*Where to from here?*

I believe I have unfinished business with the Apex Program. I want to pass the Leeloo funding Assessment. 

I am currently looking at 4 other courses for the next 90 Day Challenge.

My Goals are to continue the Leeloo Funding Assessment to see if I can pass it in the next 30 trading days. I will continue to report on this daily.

During this time I will choose another course to start another 30-day Challenge

I will continue tomorrow posting my updates on my trades for the Leeloo Evaluation.


_I will report back tomorrow on my progress and any lessons I learn_

*Disclaimer*

_I am not affiliated with any of these companies._


----------



## MichaelN

Hi Garry
Great work and appreciate the effort you have put in to help newbies like me.

I have been getting email from IDTA and would be very interested to see you do a challenge on IDTA International Day Traders Academy – Futures.

Any chance of this?

Regards Michael.


----------

